# The Last Member to post ...... revived



## tokkalosh

Well here we go, we will start again, thanks to Rob for the original post, it served us well but was really worn out with a ghost 5 posts messing it up.

Nuke has been nagged for several weeks now but has not been able to find the offending Gremlin so we will lay the original to rest and continue our idle chit chat here.

Come along and join in, everyone welcome


----------



## 104441

I smell a rat as your the last person to post on the original as it stands at this moment.


----------



## DABurleigh

Ah, it was the thread on the old server that had status ;-)


----------



## tokkalosh

No rats Orange, just Gremlins :lol: 

Are you questioning my status Dave :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

Not at all Trish; there is no uncertainty at all


----------



## tokkalosh

Best end this conversation here then Dave 8)  :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

I hope there is not an automatic guillatine that comes into action if the post count gets to a certain figure - its been nice knowing you all if there is 


stew


----------



## spykal

Hi

I am only posting to get on the first page of this new thread :lol: 

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie

What's wrong with the old thread? It looks OK to me 8O 

(Just wanted to join the other mods swarming all over this thread :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald, looks can be deceiving  

It goes 'weird' after the tenth post on a page, there seems to be a ghost page lurking.

Spykal, I thought you were just being sociable


----------



## spykal

tokkalosh said:


> Spykal, I thought you were just being sociable


Of course .... That as well :lol:

Are we onto the second page yet? Motorhomersimpson will never forgive me for joining in with this splinter group of "last one to post here posters"

I even have a Motorhomersimpson loyalty card :lol:

mike


----------



## artona

HI

No Mike, you made the last post of the first page

stew


----------



## artona

oh well, it was worth a guess :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

You get 15 posts per page :wink:

Gerald


----------



## moblee

15 I do believe,this new thread should obviously work fine.

M.h.s Your still the man :thumbright:


----------



## geraldandannie

New page?

Gerald


----------



## spykal

geraldandannie said:


> You get 15 posts per page :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Trust some clever clogs to know that :lol:

so this is top of page two :wink:

Mike


----------



## spykal

B%&&+r , I should have known that you would beat me to it


----------



## geraldandannie

spykal said:


> so this is top of page two


Too slow, Mike :lol: :lol:

Gerald

_Edit: it's a good job we've got some younger, fitter mods on site :wink: _


----------



## spykal

and you messed up my edit :evil: :lol: ...I try to slip in a quick edit before anyone else posts ...I get away with it usually


----------



## spykal

Hi

I see that Tokkalosh has proved the point that the "other" thread is still having problems ....got to the forums index and follw the last post link to Tokkalosh's post there :roll: 

mike


----------



## moblee

8O #-o *TRICIA*

What have you done I (WAS) :arrow: Numero uno,Top poster,The King,The don, :twisted: :twisted:

And *now* I've got to do it all *again* :!: :lol: :lol:

8O (Take cover)


----------



## tokkalosh

I can assure you Phil that my feet NEVER left the ground :x 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

:thebigsqueeze: Help


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol: 

Warm and sunny here today. 
I'm going to the clothes bank, bottle bank then visit Mum shortly - what an exciting day :?


----------



## moblee

Have fun 8)


----------



## johng1974

I feel ill 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh all right then, hello from Sunny Burton upon Trent
:roll: Chris


----------



## CaGreg

May I wish you well with the new thread. Hmmm wonder if there are any Early Birders gently and quietly rubbing there hands unobtrusively together? 

Do I smell a consipiracy.

Gone! before I get into real trouble.

Ca


----------



## Zebedee

I'm intrigued by the title.

Is Tokkalosh going to revive everyone personally, or might she farm out the duties. 8O 

Better than the lottery, but knowing my luck I would get Pusser! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Are we talking kiss of life here?


----------



## Zebedee

stickey said:


> Are we talking kiss of life here?


Not if I get Pusser!! 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

We have ways of reviving you 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Do they involve Southern Comfort?


----------



## moblee

Doe's this make Tricia the *new* great one :!: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Zebedee

stickey said:


> Do they involve Southern Comfort?


Bleeeaaaagggghhh!

Single malt or I want to stay unrevived!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

New version of the woodpecker song.....REVIVE HIM


----------



## tokkalosh

Adam's Ale will have to do for you all ............. applied from .........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
a bucket
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:crazyeyes: 

"Hello Darkness my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
because of visions softly creeping
left its seeds while i was sleeping
and the vision that was planted
in my brain.....still remains
within the Sound of silence......"


----------



## tokkalosh

Simon and Garfunkel .... brill

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone,
neath the halo of a street lamp,
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of
A neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence.


----------



## moblee

=D> 

And in the naked light I saw
ten thousand people maybe more
people talking without speaking
people hearing without listening
people writing songs that
voices never share..and no one dare
Disturb the sound of silence......


----------



## tokkalosh

Fools said I, you do not know
Silence like a cancer grows.
Hear my words that I might teach you,
Take my arms that I might reach you.
But my words like silent raindrops fell,
And echoed
In the wells of silence


----------



## tokkalosh

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon God they made.
And the sign flashed out its warning,
In the words that it was forming.
And the signs said, the words of the prophets
Are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls.
And whisperd in the sounds of silence.



Couldn't leave without finishing the song :wink: 
Goodnight all


----------



## moblee

And the people bowed & prayed
to the neon god they made
and the sign flashed out its warning
in the words that it was forming
and the sign said,The words of the prophet
are written on the subway walls & tenement halls
and whispered the Sounds of silence....

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## moblee

Oh well :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I thought you had gone and left without saying goodnight Chris :roll: 
Didn't want to leave S & G up all night waiting to finish their song :lol: 

Off down the club now, catch you later.


----------



## moblee

CHRIS :?: :?:  :roll: :lol:

8O You're in the club today :roll: Hope I don't get blamed for that :!: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## greenasthegrass

How come I can't see that previous post it says no post exists - have not read all of this post so it may have been discussed already. 8O 

Regards

Greenie


----------



## chrisjrv

WOT are you on about Moblee :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris, moblee was casting aspertions upon my time spent AT the Sailing Club :roll: 

Greenie, that is the problem with the other thread - Nuke is very frustrated that he has not been able to sort it out so we have started this one to take over, making access easier at all time.


----------



## chrisjrv

Nothing to do with the Woodpecker song then?


----------



## moblee

:angel4: :laughing3: :hello2:

New post,old traditions :arrow: Moblee's on *TOP*


----------



## tokkalosh

I've just realised what I missed in your earlier post Phil ..... I had Chris on my mind this morning   

Woodpecker song?? remind me please


----------



## Zebedee

moblee said:


> :angel4: :laughing3: :hello2:
> 
> New post,old traditions :arrow: Moblee's on *TOP*


WAS on top!!


----------



## tokkalosh

:? :? :? 

Totally confused now - still, it doesn't take much :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

As requested,
I stuck my finger in the woodpeckers hole,
And the woodpecker said "gord bless my soul",
Take it out, take it out , take it out,
Reeeeeeeeeeemove it
Repeat ad nauseum,put it back,reeeeeplace it,
Revolve it,
Reverse it
etc. etc.
Result of a misspent youth in the Army
Chris
Should have put it on the old post where nobody would read it.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Chris, never heard that before ---- haven't lived have I :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't they have boating songs then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

They certainly do

but

I'm too polite to sing them 8)


----------



## moblee

It was on the good ship venus :-# :lol: 

nite,nite :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

What shall we do with a drunken sailor?
What shall we do with a drunken sailor?
What shall we do with a drunken sailor?
Early in the morning?
Way-hay, up she rises
Way-hay, up she rises
Way-hay, up she rises
Early in the morning


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Can I check - are we trying to break this thread too - just like the chat record the other night? 

David


----------



## chrisjrv

I nnever have understood the drunken sailor song :roll:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

I suspect it refers to some sea borne activities that we landlubbers are better off not knowing about

David


----------



## moblee

Good morning campers


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi de Hi :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ho de ho


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Dum de dum... oh, sorry thats the Archers! 

David


----------



## moblee

Are we still posting on this NEW one :?: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Some of us are. ( still posting on here) Going away tomorrow for the day (firms P... up) sorry meeting, leave it in your capable hands?
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Course we are still posting here - the old thread isn't fixed :!:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk.......... moblee, I hate to ask, but what's that popping out of the hole? I have my idea's what it could be.    :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You and me both Babs :wink:


----------



## moblee

It's just a thingy nothing naughty. :twisted: 


room for one more on top :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

A thorn between two roses then Phil 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

> A thorn between two roses then Phil 8O :lol:


 8O I can't resist it :twisted:

Watch you don't get Pricked :!:  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

8O     :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol:










To sarah & jenny 12 today


----------



## tokkalosh

Sarah & Jenny, hope you are having a super day. 

:smilecolros: 

ccasion7: 

:wav: 

:new-bday:


----------



## moblee

Thank you Tricia  

Nearly our turn :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Nearly our turn :wink: :lol:


"Another year older and deeper in debt ....."


----------



## moblee

:roll: Anyway tricia its been a beautiful day,what have you been up to :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Turned out lovely here too.

This morning I organised a van and my second man for moving my gear on Tuesday.


----------



## moblee

Moving your gear :?: 
Whips, handcuffs etc,etc :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

THAT gear is in the Motorhome Phil :roll: :lol: 

Off to dreamland now, talk soon, regards to Jan.

Goodnight, sleep tight, don't let the bugs bite :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Goodnight John-Boy

Actually - go on - who can name the whole Walton clan  - No googling now we'll know! 

David


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk from a grey & gloomy Glossop. .............I can only remember John Boy, Grandma & Grandpa. Actually did they say goodnight? :roll:


----------



## moblee

:idea: Delboy & rodney :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Quiet on here today  

I've been clearing and packing, then down the Sailing club.

Plans made for men and van so all systems go for Tuesday moving. Final packing blitz tomorrow and I'll be ready - nervous wreck I'll be :lol: 

What you all been up to??


----------



## moblee

> Quiet on here today


Yeah Everyone's packing or sailing :!: :twisted:

Stay calm on Tuesday


----------



## tokkalosh

Nearly there
Roll on tomorrow afternoon


----------



## moblee

> Nearly there
> Roll on tomorrow afternoon


Why what's happening 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Why what's happening


Oh, err, uhm .....cannot remember :roll: 
Can't have been important :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

hullo, have I missed anything? :lol:


----------



## moblee

No you've not missed anything chris,where you been :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Went to engineers meeting on Friday, first to Luton pick up Scotsman from airport, then to Thame for meeting, then to Shooting ground where I managed to miss 17 out of 30 clays, then to Hotel to rest (in bar) then to comedy club (great) at Oxford, then for curry, then back to hotel, now feeling a little jaded with upset tum, it's terrible getting old :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O Burton to luton to thame to shooting ground to hotel to oxford to hotel
to burton :roll: 
Someone's gonna have to take out a second mortgage for the fuel bill. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Driving Corsavan sportif mate, 50 mpg and its the bosses fuel bill, and drinks bill, and restaurant bill and he'd run out of cash for the taxi so I volunteered that


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all :wink: 

Something wrong with my internet, been trying to connect for ages with no luck 

Anyway, here now, packing almost done so just going to finish off then get some sleep.

See you all again when I can connect to the internet at the static - fingers crossed on that one  

Take care all, hope for contact soon.


----------



## moblee

Alright tricia,If you can't connect we'll remember you :!: 

Hope it goe's well.  


:roll: I've forgot who I was talking to NOW :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all you intelligent posters :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I hope the move went smoothly Tricia and no unexpected events?? or breakages, or losses.


----------



## chrisjrv

Its gone a bit quiet :lol:


----------



## moblee

fftheair: 8) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all, just managed to connect via my T-Mobile phone.
Very slow 460.8 Kbps
Cannot use the phone to make calls though :roll: not enough signal.

Move went very well, twas a good day with my mates helping.

It's been raining on and off all day here but I love the sound of it on the roof!

Hope all's going well with you all


----------



## crazylady

Glad it all went well for your move Tricia, I used to love to sound of rain on a caravan roof, (it reminds me of my youth). :roll: 
I keep going on the original thread, so far it's still going strong. I wonder how long for before it finally closes, if inded it does.
Goodnight all.


----------



## crazylady

Glad it all went well for your move Tricia, I used to love to sound of rain on a caravan roof, (it reminds me of my youth). :roll: 
I keep going on the original thread, so far it's still going strong. I wonder how long for before it finally closes, if inded it does.
Goodnight all.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
good morning all from not very nice Burton upon Trent :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good evening from a sunny South Wales  

Hope you have all had a good day :wink:


----------



## moblee

How are you settling in :?: :computer:


----------



## tokkalosh

Loving it here thanks Phil  

Back to Saundersfoot tomorrow for a three day event at the Sailing Club 
starting Saturday - National Championships for two classes of sailing dinghys. I will be out on a cruiser as race officers assistant.

Also have to go and clean the house up and then sign it back to the agent .... oh, and remove the furniture I do not want and could not sell :roll: 

What have you been up to Phil, you have not been on here much from what I have seen


----------



## moblee

I'm glad your loving it  

Not on mhf so much nowadays not the same without you. :wink: 

Going to hunstanton for two nights tomorrow,take the puppy on the beach \/ 

Have you got somewhere to stop in saundersfoot now :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Aaah, bless  

This time I can go back to the house - in the future friends from the club have said I can stay on their driveway or I will park up near the club (mustn't sleep in it though :wink: :wink: ) 
There are lots of campsites around too.
Have to go back again for my brother's wedding on 19th July, doubt I'll stay long then though.

Good to hear you are getting out with that puppy this weekend. Hope you all have a super time and the weather is kind to you.

What is your next rally??


----------



## moblee

next rally :?: Good question,we'd like to meet up with you again :!: 
We're booked on the global but that's in october.


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll let you know when I make plans up that way :wink: 

I'm off now so Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Goodnight tricia


----------



## moblee

2400 8)


----------



## moblee

Off in a short while,chat on sunday.


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon from a very warm & sunny Glossop. We have the carnival tomorrow, no doubt it'll rain. Last year it was raining so bad the week leading up to it, they had to cancel. The weather is looking better this year.


----------



## chrisjrv

Quiet innit :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Phew, another 3 day event over, hard work but good fun. Exhausted now.


----------



## Rapide561

*Hello*

....and top of the morning to you all


----------



## chrisjrv

And you :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.
Good of you to visit us Russ, all sorts of useless information is posted on this thread!!


----------



## chrisjrv

For instance...."there's lots of useless information posted on this thread" :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

and again and again and again and again

and again and again and again


----------



## moblee

:twisted: 

"On average there are 8 peas in a pod"


----------



## tokkalosh

A jiffy is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second. 

Thus the saying, I will be there in a jiffy


----------



## moblee

:wink: 

"Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump"


----------



## chrisjrv

Sheep are better , hence the phrase "woolly jumper"


----------



## moblee

:roll: :lol: 

"A pineapple is a berry"


----------



## tokkalosh

The crocodile is a cannibal; it will occasionally eat other crocodiles


----------



## moblee

8O 

8) Are you in your static tricia :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

In the house at the moment - just had all the furniture I did not need taken away - my last night here, hand over keeys tomorrow, then off to static and get sorted there.

What have you all been up to?
Did you have a good time at Hunstanton?


----------



## moblee

Last night ever :?: Any sadness 

Excellent time at Hunstanton took the puppy on the beach which it really
enjoyed.
*EVERY* 30 seconds Females stopping us & saying isn't *he* lovely,the puppy got some comments as well :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Only a tinge of sadness, I can come back and visit anytime and will keep in touch with my friends at the Sailing Club.

Modest as ever there Phil :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

..................


:lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello you revivalists, off to Americana tomorrow so you'll have to manage without my intellectual input for the next few days,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

How will we manage :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Just do your best like a good little cub scout :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just you and me then Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Just you and me then Phil :wink:












  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, you are naughty ........ but I do like you :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:wink: :lol: :lol: 

My motorhome's ill


----------



## tokkalosh

What's the problem :?:


----------



## moblee

I think the wheelbearings have shattered,first noticed it outside Waterbeach :!: :twisted:

Hopefully getting it done on AA motorhome warranty next Tuesday :!: 
so grounded this weekend 

Do you know what Wheelbearings are *Girlie* :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: They are a type of ball bearing that helps the wheel turn smoothly :roll: That do you :!: 

That's tough luck Phil, hope it is sorted soon.


----------



## moblee

SORRY tricia I've been watching The good life.

Yes correct,a ring with ball bearings in it.

Could be something worse :!: Hope not.


----------



## tokkalosh

What else you been up to?
Jan and the kids all ok?


----------



## moblee

Janet & the children are fine.
Me & jan sometimes talk about you Tricia (nicely) :lol: 
Newbury seems along time ago now...


----------



## moblee

Moblee's top


----------



## tokkalosh

All alone Phil  

I had a new boiler fitted in the static today, the one that was here would not play the game!
Got to negotiate with the site now how much it will cost me as it has never worked for me :roll: they have been very good so far so hope we can come to a decent agreement.

Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Touch & go whether I would be talking to you today,pc crashed
yesterday had to reload windows & isp 8O.

Hopefully the financial side of your move is in comparison with what you paid in saundersfoot.

Who's paying for the boiler :?:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, for the first time in what seems like ages, it's been sunny all day in Glossop. Hope it's been nice wherever you are.


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey the golden oldies *Everywhere* :lol: :lol:

Lovely weather today in cambridge


----------



## crazylady

Watch out, she's even on here. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No rain here today, there will be a hosepipe ban soon :roll: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, It's been pretty dull & overcast most of the day, but typically, the sun's just come out.


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all.

I have had a super day today - my brother got married.
It was a civil ceremony followed by a picnic and blessing.
The setting of the latter was a friends very large garden - my brother played guitar and sang, his wife sang, the house owner also played guitar and sang. There were readings by relatives and friends.
It was a fabulous day and everyone was exceedingly happy and relaxed.

Couldn't fault it, even the weather stayed clear all day with some very warm sunny spells.


----------



## moblee

Excellent good luck to your Brother  

hows things in Penarth :?:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk from a warm & sunny Glossop. I'm a grandma for the 4th time. My youngest daughter gave birth to a healthy baby boy yesterday at 2:55am. He's going to be named, Thomas William. Harry loves him, even though he still insists Thomas is his baby sister. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Congratulations babs.


----------



## tokkalosh

Congratulations to you and yours Babs.

I am busy at the static and the weather is glorious. 
Sorting out a 'box' for my washing machine at the back of the static - one of the neighbours is going to do the pipework for me.
Tidying up my pot plants out the front.
Covering in some pipework in the bathroom.
Going to visit the local dog rescue centre this afternoon.

Really enjoying it here, not had much chance to explore yet but plenty of time for that now I have no more fixed dates for going back to Pembrokeshire.

How's everybody doing on here - any gossip :lol:


----------



## moblee

Just got back from near Gt yarmouth,excellent five days on a good quality
campsite  
SO hot the roads were melting :!: 
.........................
Glad to see you're happy tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil and co

Glad to hear you have had a good 5 days, I expect you spent a lot of time on the beach?!?!?!

Any good photos?


----------



## moblee

I only took a few,I kept leaving the camera in the konnie :roll: 

Any pictures of you draped over your static  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Silly boy :roll: :lol: 

No time to drape, I'll save that for the Motorhome 8)


----------



## moblee

Silly boy :bad-words:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cor, what a rear


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :bootyshake: ottytrain2:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, what a rude pair you are 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

So tricia what are you up to :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, today I have laid some slabs at the rear of the static for my metal storage box also laid a couple at the bottom of my steps (more to do there) Having drilled a hole through the floor I made up a power lead and put it through to outside, where the box will be as I need it for my washing machine that will be in the box. Also made up a light to use in the box.
Started making some curtains, written some letters, and been on the internet.

Not a bad days work, even if I do say so myself :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well done Tricia =D>


----------



## tokkalosh

Have recently been to the local dog shelters but not found a suitable pooch as yet


----------



## moblee

Time for another pic


----------



## tokkalosh

Any pics with faces showing :? :lol:


----------



## dsd35

It must be a golden retreiver


----------



## moblee

> It must be a golden retreiver


Hello dsd35 

Good guess
.
.
.
.
But wrong :lol:


----------



## moblee

Not long now Tricia


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## 106916

these sort of threads just go all over the place like a drunken bum on his way home -
I have been everywhere man but never paid my fare man!
and I will never remember where in the morning!

Just what is this all about?
anyway for 10 minutes at best I will be the last poster - at this time of night.


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, from torrential downpours to brilliant sunshine what a couple of days it's been in Glossop.
Really pleased you're enjoying your new static Tricia. It's certainly keeping you busy.


----------



## moblee

VERY QUIET on here :!:Small pic of moblee's fan club needed


----------



## moblee

8O Didn't work :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Rain, shine, rain, shine - Great British Weather, don't you just love it!!


----------



## moblee

Should be on top for a while :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:animaldog: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Dug this out of the depths Phil :lol: 

What are you up to? Any work on?


----------



## moblee

No but don't get all misty eye over it :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> No but don't get all misty eye over it :!: :lol:


Ok :lol:

Can't think of anything corny with Chester in :roll:


----------



## moblee

:idea: Chester minute I'll try and think of something :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O I've landed on a *very* quiet post here :!: 
*SHhhhhh*


----------



## tokkalosh

Been digging again


----------



## moblee

> Been digging again


Should have done some at Hatton, nice & soft :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cor yes, could have made some mud castles :lol:


----------



## moblee

I know its only monday but have you done anything about your middle bracket???


----------



## chrisjrv

OK I'm listening :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Not yet Phil - no rush as I doubt I will use the awning again for a while now.

Have you thought anymore about taking Chester to training? I am going to take Misty, it will teach us both how to do things correctly!!


----------



## moblee

I would like to take him to training as his a lovely dog & i don't want to get it wrong with him :roll:

If i see a middle bracket anywhere I'll get it & if you've bought one in the meantime I'll keep it as a spare.

Finally Hello Stickey I haven't heard from you for *Ages*


----------



## patp

Hi Trish and Phil - check out www.apdt.co.uk for a list of trainers using "Kind, Fair and Effective" methods of dog training 

Their book called (from memory :roll: ) Teach Yourself Dog Training is pretty good too. Not written by one person but by a compilation of their best dog trainers.

Happy training - remember it's supposed to be fun 

Pat


----------



## moblee

Thanks patp.
By the way i'm sure I saw your Hymer at hatton,but you weren't around.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi stickey, good to 'see' you.

Thanks for that Pat, handy information.

Thanks for that with the tensioning rod Phil.


----------



## moblee

Tricia,Before you disappear our next rally booked is Newark next march a bit far for you,but if you're on one of your travels...


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll bear that in mind Phil. Who knows where I will be then :wink:


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia , Really good to see you again at the Hatton rally,I want to go away again already :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:drinking: :lover: :whdat: BORED


----------



## tokkalosh

I've just come back!!

Went to Saundersfoot for a 'do' at the Sailing Club on Saturday night. Great time and they all loved Misty  
Had some fabulous beach walks, much more sandy than around here.

Visited family whilst there too.

Have I missed anything!?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

oooh A ray of sunshine on a rainy day :!: 
You haven't missed much i'm afraid tricia,
Was it good to touch the green,green grass of home :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

It was good to go back but ...... I don't regret leaving  

How's that cheeky Chester doing?


----------



## moblee

Good  

Chesters doing fine Thanks,Misty :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Misty is doing fine  Met someone today that says she is definitely a Bedlington Whippet. Been checking it out and it seems to be right.


----------



## moblee

Bedlington whippet 8O What do they look like :?: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

a whole week without an entry on here, I might stand a chance.........


----------



## moblee

:evil: :evil: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm here  
Got problem with Misty though - she gashed her leg open very badly on Sunday so have to keep her reasonable inactive for 2 weeks


----------



## tokkalosh

Coooeeee,

I'm waiting for a response ..............


----------



## moblee

Hey Tricia, 
So what happened :?:... Is it/was it a vet job :?: 
How are you copeing......xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil, been waiting for you :wink: :wink: 

When we went, on Sunday, to the Nature Reserve next to our site I let Misty off lead for a run, as I always do and she caught her leg on an old piece of angle iron that was broken off. I wondered why she didn't come when I called so went back to look and she way lying down with bone and cartilage showing on her leg  
I carried her back towards my caravan and screamed for a neighbour who came out, she got blanket and cloth whilst hubby found the emergency vet. I had to leave Misty overnight for them to operate, put the joint back together and sew her up.
Yesterday the dressing was taken off and it is looking good, fingers crossed the cartilage stays in place and she will heal well.
Only light exercise for two weeks and she has painkillers and anti-biotics for that time too.
An awful experience.

Hope all's well with you = how's Jan?


----------



## moblee

I realised you've been waiting, sometimes I don't come on here,..on here *more* than others though :!: :twisted:  
Poor misty, I expect the vet would have cleaned it well, don't want to risk infections anti-biotics will help.
Jan's fine  
We're trying to get rid of the kontiki though.


----------



## tokkalosh

Been too busy cuddling Misty :roll: :lol: 

Why selling Kontiki?


----------



## moblee

Had enough


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Had enough


Need more information than that :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Of it :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

:?: :!: :?: :!: :?: :!: :?: :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

I don't believe you


----------



## moblee

That's misty running about when his better :!: 

Sorry to keep you in suspenders :lol: Getting bored with the kontiki,looking at the swift sundance 630l need to find one at the right price though :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, you get bored quick 8O :lol: 

What's the advantage of the Sundance then :?:


----------



## moblee

Well Tricia :arrow: Bored :bad-words: 

The sundance is exactly the same layout as the kontiki but a newer more modern shape ,more room over the cab bed,& only a few thousand more.
Plus i'm a snob :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What is Jan's opinion on all this changing then?


----------



## moblee

She wants a change as well (motorhome) not me :!: 
If it doesn't happen it don't matter.
Is misty improving :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Misty ok but desperate to go for a proper walk  
Got to give that joint time to mend though.

How is Chester coming on? Getting bigger by the day I bet


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia chester's getting big now, we see him all the time but even we notice it,still just a puppy though.

Chester
loves
mistyxx

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Great to catch up with you Phil but I must leave you now  but I will catch you again soon I hope


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia look after yourself & misty xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all.

Misty, in herself, has really perked up today making it even harder to keep her from using her leg too much. Oh well, a Mother's work eh :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Hello Tricia,you'll be going over you broadband quota soon  :lol: 
Good news about misty :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Luckily I have not exceeded my limit so far and I thought I may have done what with Facebook, eBay and here.

So Phil, have you had a productive day?


----------



## moblee

Productive :roll: Sort of,Jan's birthday tommorrow so i've been out buying :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooohh!
Happy Birthday to Jan, give her a hug from me please and a lick from Misty  

I disappeared because I keep 'crashing' tonight :roll: 

What have you bought her?


----------



## moblee

:lol: clothes & flowers & possibly go across to France next week


----------



## moblee

Helloooo,Not crashed again you're insurance will be high :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sounds excellent Phil.
Hope you all have a super day tomorrow  

Goodnight for now :wink:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

:new-bday:  Jan


----------



## moblee

Thanks tricia,

   

Jan


----------



## tokkalosh

What you doing online Phil, you should be pampering your wife 8)


----------



## moblee

:lol: Only do so much tricia


----------



## moblee

:director: TRICIA :?: *TRICIA* :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

YES


----------



## moblee

Hello [-( :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Welcome back ..... I presume you did get away??


----------



## moblee

Yes we went away, stayed in england though,No foriegn parts this time France......Wales :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on then, where did you go, what was it like etc etc etc


----------



## moblee

:twisted: Where did you go & what was it like :?: :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> :twisted: Where did you go & what was it like :?: :twisted:


Did I say something wrong?!?!?!? :lol:


----------



## moblee

No,We ended up at a place called searles in Hunstanton 20pn including ehu
Spent most of the time on the beach with chester


----------



## tokkalosh

Excellent.
We used to go to Hunstanton as kids, we lived in Guildford then.

Is the site open ALL year?


----------



## moblee

> We used to go to Hunstanton as kids, we lived in Guildford then.
> 
> Is the site open ALL year?


Did you :!: They don't come round now telling you to put your lights out :!: :wink: :lol: :lol:

Not a 100% sure whether its all year or not.
Is your lad still at waterbeach :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, Ryan is still at Waterbeach. 50/50 whether he is happy about that as the rest of the troop have gone to Afghanistan but he is left here on guard duty.

Sorry so long, been pampering Misty, her wound still needs attention but she is almost there now, may be able to take her for a run again soon :roll:


----------



## moblee

Oh, chester hurt his leg on the rocks last week just surface grazes about 4 inches long.Poor dogs.


----------



## tokkalosh

How is Chester doing with other dogs?


----------



## moblee

Seems to be getting a little bit better now close contact with a few on the beach didn't react too much :!: :lol: 
His quite a big boy now like me  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

He who blows his own trumpet .................. :lol:


----------



## moblee

> He who blows his own trumpet .................. :lol:


If only  :lol: :lol: Got this :magnifyglass: out again have you.


----------



## tokkalosh

So how is Jan? Did she enjoy the time away?


----------



## moblee

Jans fine Thanks
YES Jan enjoyed her time away
She just asked when are we going to see you again :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

I expect to be around your way some time in December - I will get your details so that I can call in and see you - that's a threat :lol:


----------



## moblee

OK,I've been watching Cybil & Basil :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Took Misty to the beach today   First time since her accident   

Had her on a long lead rather than letting her off-lead but she had a great time. The wound is fine too, not completely dry yet but almost there so hopefully by Friday I will be able to let her 'run free' again


----------



## moblee

Excellent news Tricia did she move smoothly :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Perfect movement  so the joint seems to have mended well  

How's your day been?


----------



## moblee

Thats good news  
My days been okay,yours :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Had a good day myself thanks.

Just had a neighbour pop in, now I'm going to take Misty for a walk around 'the block'.

Have a good one.


----------



## moblee

Ok Tricia if I don't catch you again Goodnight


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello, hello, hello.
Aint this broadband wonderful !!!
I am at Chris's at the moment so logged on with her Broadband ... such speed :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Hello Chris  

Two lovely ladies  Where's my motorhome keys :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on then, get yourself down here, we're on the wine and raring to go!!! Bring Jan, she can take photos!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tempting offer,Fireworks Tonight Girls  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:evil: What happened girls,I got all the way to wales & couldn't find you :!: :x :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, we are gutted :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

#-o :love9:


----------



## tokkalosh

So what's news then Phil??


----------



## moblee

> So what's news then Phil??


 :crazy: News is what happens through the day either locally,nationally or worldwide & is reported through various different forms of media :!:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Smart a/se :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

[-( ottytrain2: 


Not much happening been source'ing rimor superbrigs today large selection at southdowns motorcaravans long way though.

And yourself sober now :?: :drinking: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, yes, very sober now  :lol: Twas a good night though  

Have you found a new Motorhome then or you just exploring more options?


----------



## moblee

Good for you...

We're just window shopping at the moment.Are you at home now :?: 

We will have to open some bottles under the awning with you next year at a rally,bet you can't keep up with us :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, at home now. 
Going to Slimbridge on Tuesday (probably) as my Brother and his wife are on a site there.

The wine under the awning sounds fun, look forward to it  

Talk soon, off to land of nod now  

Have a good weekend all of you :wink:


----------



## moblee

& u


----------



## tokkalosh

We are at Slimbridge now, my brother and his wife are parked across the way.

The campsite is right by the canal so we had a long walk this afternoon, Misty is exhausted but it does not seem to have done her leg any harm.
Hope this good weather holds out for another day


----------



## moblee

Good good good,
slimbridge near gloucester,enjoy yourselves,I'm in 
cambridge near cambridge :roll: :lol:


----------



## locovan

*last one*

You seem to be hogging this so thought i would break into it while you are chatting away and say hello to the dog HEY DOGGY. :B-fly:


----------



## moblee

Hello locovan,Me & tokkalosh chat on here but its not private :lol: Anyone's welcome


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, Cambridge, the home of University and Army barracks .... what, no canal :roll: :lol: 

How you doing Phil :wink:


----------



## locovan

*chat*

Well carryon I will sit here and just listen :BIG:

By the way the weather is the same tomorrow but getting colder and nasty at the weekend but that is for here in the south east corner. :sunny:


----------



## moblee

No canal :?: :roll: 

I'm fine,I've got a sniff of some decorating work but I won't hold my breath :lol: 

Brother & wife alright :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Locovan, sorry I didn't see you there  :lol: 
moblee and I do tend to be the only two on this thread but we do welcome anyone else 8) 
Hi from Misty to your furry friend.

Fingers crossed for the work Phill, about time you earned your keep 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Cheeky mare :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

He he he. Not the first time I've been called that Phil :lol: :lol: 

Just been out for a walk, full moon tonight 8) 
It is so quiet around here, perfect peace


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight all, sweet dreams :wink:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight x


----------



## moblee

Lonely times ahead :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oops, where does the time go 8) :roll: :lol: 

How's life with you and yours??


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,We are all fine Thanks :hello2: 

You & misty alright :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

All's well here thanks  

Misty just finishing her third lot of anti-biotics .. there was lots of 'weeping' from the knee joint but that has stopped over the last couple of days and the final part of the wound is almost healed now ... there doesn't seem to be any problem with it so that is a great relief. 

How's Chester coming on?


----------



## moblee

Chester's fine,but :roll: When we take him for a walk & he see's other dog's,children or people playing football he go's potty jumping up & down like a Kangaroo barking, a bit embarassing because i think people think we've got a mad dog :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

You definitely need to take him to a trainer then, they will soon sort that out for you and show you what commands to use. You have to be very firm Phil, no good being a big softy  :lol:


----------



## moblee

no good being a big softy 8O 

It's my age  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, what will you be like when you get old then :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

So...Where are you now :?: & how's your friend :?: :coffee2:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am still at the static in Cardiff, don't have to leave till end of month so hanging on till then.

Chris is fine, we are off ice skating again tomorrow, I went on Saturday for the first time, was good fun 8)


----------



## moblee

Ice skating can I come


----------



## tokkalosh

Certainly Phil, can you skate then?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

I used to be very good at roller skating,same sort of thing :lol: :roll: 

We have a temporary outside rink in cambridge at christmas.


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :drinking: :lol!: 
Must be a postal strike :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Signal strike more like :roll: 

How's it going :?:


----------



## moblee

Hey 3000 posts  Congratulations.

xxx


----------



## moblee

Speak to me Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Sorry, I disappeared again :roll: 

I edited mine so that others didn't know what we were up to :wink: :lol:

I emailed you the question via MHF, did you get it??


----------



## moblee

I edited mine so that others didn't know what we were up to








 

Yes I got it I'll do it soon


----------



## tokkalosh

What a one track mind you have young man 8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O   

Are you coming this way soon then Tricia :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Not really sure when Phil, but hope to start heading that way during the coming week .... I don't really do planning   :lol:


----------



## moblee

Email I've given you one :!: Ooops me & my one track mind again :twisted: :lol: :lol:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/redirect.asp?site_id=1343


----------



## moblee

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/redirect.asp?site_id=1343

It's a nice site,split the costs we you if you like,often buzy though.


----------



## tokkalosh

Split 8O lovely thought but not necessary  

Made a note of that campsite, thanks, it sounds good.

Just spoken to my youngest and he is free next weekend so that gives me a place to be then ... will take it from there then.

Anyway, any news from your end?


----------



## moblee

*OK*

Been christmas shopping enjoyed it but there seems a lot of misery on the high streets,everyone *Really* looking for bargains and cheap presents.


----------



## tokkalosh

There is so much news about sales everywhere that people are now stressing about getting everything at low prices.
It seems to get worse every year. Oh well, soon be over :roll: :lol

Talk again soon.


----------



## moblee

Yes :!: 

"Money the root of all evil"


----------



## tokkalosh

OK
Just preparing to leave Cardiff and head to Reading for the night. Tomorrow then I will be off to Abbey Wood Caravan Park in London for 3 nights and spend the weekend with my youngest son.
After that I will head up Enfield way to see my eldest son and his fiancee, there are some problems there I think but hopefully nothing major.

Will keep in touch, albeit spasmodically :roll: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Take care :!: 
May see you in the New year then :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Having a brill time in London


----------



## moblee

> Having a brill time in London


Brill  Hope your not pouring too many drinks down ya Gregory :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No booze ... I'm a good girl :!: 

Spent yesterday afternoon at Greenwich with Rory (my youngest), walked around by the river, then the town briefly then went to the observatory and park where Misty was able to have a good run around with other dogs. It was a great day.

Today Misty and I caught the trains to the Thames Barrier, met Rory there, had lunch and then walked around. Not particularly exciting but we enjoyed ourselves. 

The train journey was an experience, coming back was better as I had some idea of where we were going and how long it would take!

We leave Abbey Wood tomorrow and head up North London - not sorted destination yet, Enfield way I expect. Want to spend a day just chilling out and then try to catch Ryan, my eldest.

Thoroughly enjoying being out and about in the Motorhome, just me and my dog


----------



## moblee

All sounds lovely Tricia must be good to see your lads,I wanted to go to France for 2/3 days for a booze/*** cruise but with xmas pressies finances too stretched  

Still we're happy that's the main thing :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Still we're happy that's the main thing :!:


Too true Phil 

You are having booze, **** AND presents at Christmas 8O best visit your house then :lol:


----------



## moblee

That's up to you Tricia we don't mind see how it goes.


----------



## tokkalosh

We are at Edmonton now, Lee Valley Park. Stayed here last year so knew about the site.
There is a field close by for Misty to have a free run in, just have to be careful she does not go onto the adjacent golf course  

Planning on just chilling out and tidying up tomorrow then get together with family on Wednesday.

What a life eh


----------



## moblee

Good for you :!: 
You've changed your signature as well


----------



## tokkalosh

Good of you to notice :wink: 

About your signature ...... NO




:lol: :lol: too bloody cold there :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh I thought you'd been & gone for the night.
I've not been well today I keep drifting in & out of consciousness a touch of man-flu.


----------



## tokkalosh

How's your consciousness doing Phil :roll: 

We are now at Hertford CCC site - haven't seen it in daylight so cannot comment yet, Wardens very helpful though.

Popped in to my eldest's today, really great to see him again and got a fabulous welcome.  

What you up to??


----------



## moblee

Fine now thanks  BUT jan suffering today :twisted: :lol: 

Been christmas shopping in bury st edmunds today


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad to hear you are taking care of the economy :lol: my Christmas spending is doing nothing whatsoever for it 8O :lol: 

Hope Jan feels better very soon.


----------



## moblee

She'll be alright she's stronger than me :!: 

Do you buy for your lads :?: (not being nosey) of course :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> She'll be alright she's stronger than me :!:


The stronger sex see :wink: :lol:

I will buy the boys something but so far their requests have been for ..... nothing  Who am I to argue :lol: 
Perhaps I'll look in Woollies tomorrow :lol:


----------



## moblee

> The stronger sex see :wink: :lol:


sex you've got a one-track mind :wink:

Goodluck in woolies


----------



## tokkalosh

Sex, sex, potatoes come in sex 8O :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sacks..Stupid :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:

I've got some spuds to show you :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What are you like eh :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil.
Had a good day?


----------



## moblee

Yes [-(


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh :lol: 

After our walk this morning I had a session on Facebook and spent a while chatting to my sister-in-law ... Misty was watching the squirrels, pheasants, coots and pigeons out of the window and was getting herself very excited with the squirrels coming so close.
While I had a coffee I put her out on her long lead that is attached with a short bungee cord --- she got so excited that she broke the bungee and was gone 8O She had to wait for me to find her then as her lead got caught in some bushes, she had fun though :lol: 
Then took her on the dog walk, let her off the lead and she found a couple of labradors to play with, she does so love her running off lead. 
Just been out walking again, not so interesting in the dark though :lol:


----------



## moblee

not so interesting in the dark though :lol:

You're interesting in *Any* light tricia :love10:

Good job she didn't hurt herself


----------



## tokkalosh

You say the nicest things Phil :wink: :lol: 

Don't mention Misty hurting herself, it is a fear of mine now  I do check around wherever we are so I know what is around, usually go for open spaces now.


----------



## moblee

So where are you now :?: 
WE've had a pm from another mhfer sparky-speedy who are going to the cherry hinton site from tomorrow if you were there & I brought ours round we could have a mini rally :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am at Hertford CCC site, it is reasonably close to my eldest so I can see him a couple more times before I leave.

How long is he there for?


----------



## moblee

Thursday to sunday, We met them at Hatton & had a drunken chat with them in the polytunnel.
They are coming down with another couple who have a m/home as well,probably meet up in a pub for a beer or three. :drinking: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll see what tomorrow brings and keep it in mind :wink:


----------



## moblee

Morning Tricia  
You do whatever you want Sweetheart :!:


----------



## moblee




----------



## tokkalosh

Guess what


----------



## tokkalosh

It's bedtime in Cambridge :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cooeeee

Is there anybody there :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia


----------



## moblee

:dontknow:


----------



## moblee

3000 \/


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, where you been :!: 

8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

My parents told me *not* to talk to strangers :twisted: [-( :lol:

Hope you're well


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine thanks Phil  

Sorry didn't get back sooner tonight, took Misty out for a walk and on my way back recognised a car registration number over the other side of the site - small world - friends from Saundersfoot so lots of catching up to do.

Will try and keep in touch on here more often.

Hope you, Jan and all the family had a good Christmas and New Year.


----------



## moblee

Excellent Thanks & you?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,I got your pm Thanks
Everythings fine :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

'bout time I threw you off this post moblee :roll: :lol: 

Now let it disappear quietly into the depths .......


----------



## moblee

TRICIA :twisted: Nearly 7 months on top!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:big3:


----------



## tokkalosh

Now, now, enough is enough, my turn :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

[-X =;


----------



## tokkalosh

Do you stay up late just to beat me :roll:


----------



## moblee

Quick she must be a sleep :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

WAKEY WAKEEEEEEEEEEY :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Phooey 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Goody they're all away. I'll be on top for ages :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris,

Lonely :?: :!: :?: :!: :lol: 

All's good here at Hatton. Few of us staying an extra night (tonight) - sorry to leave you all lonely   
Rain holding off so far today - Boules coming out shortly.


----------



## moblee

Moblee's here :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

And me :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Here I am again,
Happy as can be,
All good friends and jolly good company  

Now leave me alone up here :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

[-X :crazy: :laughing3: 
:smileycouncil: :hathat14: :big10:


----------



## tokkalosh

Very pretty Phil :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Very pretty Phil :roll: :lol:

Err *Handsome* Phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Strange word handsome when you think about it :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, you been working hard  

Handsome Phil - who said that !??!?!?! :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## chrisjrv

Yes I have,


He did


----------



## moblee

Good Evening Lesser mortals







:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Why haven't you said good evening to your superiors as well? :lol:


----------



## moblee

I don't have any :!: :eating:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> I don't have any :!:


 8O 
Ask Jan about that one :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

I think he's taking a terrible risk :lol:


----------



## moblee

Morning Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Lordy lordy the great one addressed me 8O 
Good morning Phil, I'm off to work at 12.00, aren't I a lucky Bunny :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

:twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

All work and no play Chris :roll: 

Nice pair of bunnies you found there Phil :roll: trust you!


----------



## chrisjrv

wish I could play with the bunnies


----------



## moblee

> wish I could play with the bunnies


 :evil: I have :!: It's MY wife & her sister :!:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Cambridge isn't tooooooo far from here :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Behave boys :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

yes miss


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, you need to save your energies for work - how's it going?

You too Phil, how's the job?

Very windy here in Brean today, hard work walking against it on the beach but great coming back


----------



## moblee

You too Phil, how's the job? 


They've both stopped :evil: (lack of money) I have to wait till the end of the month to restart :roll: 
Least I'm earning sort of :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Work is fine but hours are long, people I work with are good which is the main thing. We camped at Brean about 18 years ago, the site was a farm in those days, don't really remember much about it apart from cars which had driven onto the beach and got stuck and then gradually vanished into the sand over a number of months,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris,
I can remember that sort of thing happening a lot!
Living in Bristol we were regular visitors to that area, as a teenager I used to visit Weston-Super-Mare a lot with the gang from Youth Club  

Have spent holidays at Pontins in Brean. 8) 

When my kids were small we often used to visit Burnham-on-Sea.  

Reminiscing now


----------



## chrisjrv

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O I'm leaving....................................................... on a Jet plane :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just booked Ferry to Santander in December


----------



## moblee

OOH Lovely is that from portsmouth??

Watchout for Senor willy :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's from Plymouth Phil.

It will be great to have a couple of months away from our winter 8)


----------



## Raine

:angel13: :headbang: :love1: 

TA DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK! HEH HEH HEH HEH


----------



## moblee

It' s RAINE...ING :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello , good evening and welcome :lol:


----------



## Raine

yo moblee i like it! where did ya get it from?
TA DA ME AGAIN HE HE HE HE


----------



## moblee

> yo moblee i like it! where did ya get it from?


I'm not telling ye :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Its too quiet on here :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

NOISE NOISE NOISE

That better Chris :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

PARDON :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, How's things with you?


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Things are fine thanks, job is poor money but interesting and I like the people I work with  Just off to pick up new (to me anyway) car,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Good luck with the car Chris, hope it gives you many trouble free miles.

Makes a difference to the every day grind if you enjoy your workmates, got to be worth a few bob


----------



## moblee

:car1: 

Oh a sailors life is a life for me :hello2:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hey diddle de de, an actors life for me 8)


----------



## moblee

My ding-a-ling, My ding-a-ling I want you to play with my ding-a-ling


----------



## tokkalosh

8O 
Send it down to me then 8) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I notice a lowering of TONE


----------



## moblee

I notice a lowering of TONE

I'll make a NOTE   OF IT :!: :lol: :lol: 
I don't come from ETON  Either.


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooops  good job I left when I did then eh! :lol:


----------



## moblee

:hello2: Tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil, still keeping busy?


----------



## moblee

NO
Racking my limited brains over it as well,it's been nice to help Jan


----------



## tokkalosh

What, paint dried up


----------



## moblee

IF 

If you can keep your head when all about you 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you; 
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you, 
But make allowance for their doubting too; 
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting, 
Or, being lied about, don't deal in lies, 
Or, being hated, don't give way to hating, 
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise;

If you can dream - and not make dreams your master; 
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim; 
If you can meet with triumph and disaster 
And treat those two imposters just the same; 
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken 
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools, 
Or watch the things you gave your life to broken, 
And stoop and build 'em up with wornout tools;

If you can make one heap of all your winnings 
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss, 
And lose, and start again at your beginnings 
And never breath a word about your loss; 
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew 
To serve your turn long after they are gone, 
And so hold on when there is nothing in you 
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on";

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue, 
Or walk with kings - nor lose the common touch; 
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you; 
If all men count with you, but none too much; 
If you can fill the unforgiving minute 
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run - 
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it, 
And - which is more - you'll be a Man my son!


----------



## chrisjrv

I thought it was,
If you can keep your head while all around you are losing theirs,

You don't understand the problem :roll: 

Don't get to close to the screen mate, I've got a cold
Chris.


----------



## moblee

SO HAVE I :!: Copycat (Avatar) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

SO I CAN BLAME YOU  :lol:


----------



## moblee

TRICIA :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Looks like Norton didn't stop this particular virus (manflu) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Woe is me


----------



## chrisjrv

And me :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well it is NOT my fault - I don't get man flu 8O 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

8O But us Blokes had to blame someone :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

So, how are the invalid's today


----------



## chrisjrv

Cough cough, splutter, sneeze, choke, FINE :x


----------



## tokkalosh

Ugh Chris, thank goodness I'm wearing a mask !!

:lol:


----------



## moblee

HELLO :evil: let's JUST talk about chris ALL the bl**dy time :!: :evil:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> HELLO :evil: let's JUST talk about chris ALL the bl**dy time :!: :evil:


alright Phil, calm down :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm only playing Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

I know that Phil - playing along with you :roll: :wink:   

Warm and sunny today, much more cheerful


----------



## chrisjrv

:big7: DAY OFF TOMORROW


----------



## tokkalosh

gone very quiet on this thread 8O 

I have just come back from 5 days away - that's my excuse 8) 

Catch you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll forgive you then :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, you seem to be having to talk to yourself lately  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

At least I don't get any arguments :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

It's Sunday evening  It's been warm and sunny today - lovely


----------



## chrisjrv

A wonderfull day shopping in Derby :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hmmm, glad I have a dog I cannot leave for that long :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

About time you were helped down from here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I was perched quite nicely up there thank you Chris :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

MOVE over you two :!:

The *Real deal's* here now :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nearly missed you perched up there. Is it now Muttley instesd of Moblee :lol:


----------



## moblee

Are you *Barking* mad chris ??


----------



## chrisjrv

WOOF


----------



## chrisjrv

Anyone got a cushion :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Merry Christmas and a happy new year everone and if you keep getting "no posts" on our parallel post feel free to use this one :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodness Chris, you must be exhausted ...... down you go :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Here I am again :lol:


----------



## moblee

Childrenplease :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

How many do you want? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aah *Ray's* back :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

ex rays :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok you two, off you go now


----------



## chrisjrv

Where are we going,
Where are we,
Who am I,
Who was that?


----------



## moblee

Err I don't know................Tokkamasala I think :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You're still here then guys


----------



## chrisjrv

Let me help you down :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sssh I'll sneak on top 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Excuse me Phil ..... down you go :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Just spotted you up here :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Chris, you poor thing, you must be exhausted  

Down you go and have a good long rest now  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good idea :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, thank you Phil, toddle off now :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

And you ....... off too :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Will NOT 8O :lol: 

Having a good weekend Phil? 

Cold here although the sun isjust starting to come through. Nothing much doing here, just Misty walking and then some shopping later


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> And you ....... off too :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


Toddle !  :lol:

Ok weekend a bit boring not much to do :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am going to use this thread in future as the other one messes about so much and I get bored going back and forth!!!

So, if you want me, here I will be  :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> So, if you want me, here I will be  :lol:


 8O Oh dear :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Had a super walk on the beach this morning. Met up with another dog walker with two Collies and they all had a great time together.
Misty is shattered now, crashed out on the sofa with the sunshining on her ... it's a dog's life


----------



## tokkalosh

I've defected :lol: 

I've gone for the easy life 8) 

I'm still trawling the internet for my next VW  

I will not de-defect


----------



## chrisjrv

Can you really stand him crowing about being the last poster? :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, good of you to talk to me :wink: :lol:

Let him be top, if that's what keeps him happy :roll: :lol:

It is such a pain, with my slow connection, getting to the last post on _'the last member to post'_


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, sitting here watching items I am selling on eBay. 
Some of them are going for ridiculously high prices 8O (1980's kids things). Wish I had bought more now :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O Moblee on last post revived 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hope you enjoyed it :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Morning chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Good afternoon Phil :lol: about to knock you off last member as well :lol: sorry, good afternoon Tricia as well


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi boys, good to see you.  

Another lovely day today, hope you two have had similar. 8) 

Biked with Misty around the local lake, there's baby swans there


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Let him be top, if that's what keeps him happy :roll: :lol:


I don't mind being on the bottom :!:  :lol:

Me & chester saw little ducklings the other day :!: :duckie:


----------



## chrisjrv

A cygnificant day then :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

We have got blue tits nesting in one of the metal gate posts on site, you can see there little beaks wide open  so cute


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> We have got blue tits


Put more clothes on then :!: :lol:

We've got a starling nest in our spirea bush in our garden :!: So there :tongue:


----------



## locovan

tokkalosh said:


> I've defected :lol:
> 
> I've gone for the easy life 8)
> 
> I'm still trawling the internet for my next VW
> 
> I will not de-defect


We have just bought a Clubman Anniversary and absolutley love her.
So small looking on the outside and so large on the inside a tardis infact.


----------



## tokkalosh

They are great aren't they Mavis. 
Having said that, I am considering going back to a smaller one!! 

Moblee, Starlings eh, not quite as pretty as my Blues :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Moblee, Starlings eh, not quite as pretty as my Blues :lol:


No not quite as pretty as your Tits :!: (Blue) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm keeping out of this :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Moblee, Starlings eh, not quite as pretty as my Blues :lol:


 8O Well I could off had a Large cock & a few hens  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Very blue :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Errrrrrrr, I'll keep out of this one as well 8O 
Nice day innit :roll:


----------



## moblee

Lovely day Chris :hotsun: :hotsun:

Well I've been offered the Tesco's delivery job again 

I nearly told them to shove it where the sun don't shine,but beggars can't be chooser's.

:roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

It's all in your (dirty) mind Chris :wink:

Yes, lovely weather, set to carry on over the weekend I hear 

Congratulations Phil, when do you start?


----------



## moblee

This saturday :!: :!: 

Monday to Friday.......But I've already realised it conflicts with Hamble,hatton etc etc  

Catch 22


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats the trouble with work, gets in the way of ones social life :roll:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Thats the trouble with work, gets in the way of ones social life :roll:


Hello chris

We do need the extra money to be able to do things including motorhoming .....but then you don't have the time to motorhome :? :roll: :? :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Vicious circle there Phil :roll: hope you can sort out to have those weekends off.

Have a good Saturday 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

How about.............you go to work, earn the money which you then give to me........and I'll do your motorhoming for you and send you pictures :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (replies ending in "OFF" will be reported) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good thinking Chris, wonder if he'll go for it :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> (replies ending in "OFF" will be reported) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


As if I would :twisted: :twisted:

Lay OFF
turn OFF
switch OFF
game OFF
day OFF (phew I need one) :!: 
knickers OFF :lol:


----------



## moblee

Been to Dentist this morning 8O needed a filling still all numb


----------



## tokkalosh

You going OFF there Phil :lol: :lol: 

Just one question, you said Monday to Friday but you start on Saturday :? :?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Just one question, you said Monday to Friday but you start on Saturday :? :?


Tomorrow's just a Induction day probably only be there about 5 hours.......Still i'm getting paid for it


----------



## chrisjrv

A jobs a job, good luck 8)


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> A jobs a job, good luck 8)


I can only try :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooohh, hope Phil is enjoying being 'inducted'  :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Ooohh, hope Phil is enjoying being 'inducted'  :lol:


  No I didn't enjoy it :!: These big companies treat their employees like scum & I'm afraid i'm definitely in two minds as to whether to bother or not.....I wouldn't let them talk down to me or be happy in a oppressive atmosphere :!:

Looks like my dream of a extra wage has finished with Tesco's


----------



## chrisjrv

Try it and see :roll: you may have good workmates or find you enjoy the job


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't give up yet Phil, that is probably the worst part over. Just let their attitude go over your head, they are not worth worrying about and as Chris said, your workmates will probably be a good bunch.

Enjoy Sunday :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness, no Phil today 8O 

Perhaps he said 'NO' to Tesco and Janet has beaten him up  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Time will tell :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm still here  

I've have asked them to put me on hold for a while (They did it to me for Four months) :roll: 

I've got to get a Mot for the motorhome & I'm getting serious pressure for my lot to go to Hamble as well :!: :!: 

I told Tesco's this & they weren't impressed 8O.. nor was I waiting 4 months for a Answer 8O 

We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear Phil, have to go back to plan B, hire yourself out as a gigolo  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

giggle-oh :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yeah Don't worry about it  

Apart from when I've not worked, I'm to use'd to being my own boss :roll: I've had it too easy :!: :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Your own boss???? I thought you were married :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Your own boss???? I thought you were married :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Yep They do change their moods quick (Like the wind) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Being a pc person I won't make ladies wind jokes :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You off to Hamble this weekend then Phil?

Chris, what have you got planned for the long weekend?


----------



## moblee

HAMBLE yes indeed 8) But where's the SUN gone?


----------



## tokkalosh

It'll be great for the weekend, don't believe everything the weather forecasters say 8) :wink:


----------



## moblee

I see you have a *NEW* classified on here ??


----------



## tokkalosh

That's me - hope I am doing the right thing  
Not found the one I want yet but will have to see what happens, it is on eBay classifieds and Pre-loved so fingers crossed.


----------



## moblee

Well if you get the right price that would be great :!: but how will you get around if there's a gap between the sale & the purchase of a replacement??


----------



## tokkalosh

Actually, re-checking my lists, there are two I quite like .....
http://hdmc.net/motorcaravans_detail.php?motorcaravans_id=542&used_motorcaravans.php

AND

http://www.semingtoncars.co.uk/19229/motorhomes.htm

The second company said they would take mine in and reckoned it was probably worth £20,000 8O 
Have not contacted the first one, might well do that now :idea:


----------



## moblee

You're a bright young lady Tricia,but for a Trade-in I'd of expected about £22-24,000.

Possibly £23-25,000 private sale.


----------



## tokkalosh

As a matter of interest, how did you come by those values Phil?

What did you think of the two vehicles? Please


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> As a matter of interest, how did you come by those values Phil?
> 
> What did you think of the two vehicles? Please


Q,1 We regularly look at Motorhome traders websites & I know what prices they ask for different models,they also always want at least £1,500-2,000 profit.

Q,2 http://hdmc.net/motorcaravans_detail.php?motorcaravans_id=542&used_motorcaravans.php

This one is the same year as yours but only covered 25,000 miles,you'll need to get a better trade in price in my opinion.

http://www.semingtoncars.co.uk/19229/motorhomes.htm

This one is a year newer but its covered 51,000 miles, but its about £7,000 cheaper than the other one.

Another thing to consider for me would be how much you paid for yours,how old was it when you bought it & how does it compare to these two etc,etc.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for that Phil  
Prefer the lower mileage one and also the fact that it is blue, a nice change. It also has awning, bike rack and tow bar. 

What noticeable difference would there be between the 2.5TD and the 1.9 TDi engines, any ideas?

Sun shine again


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> What noticeable difference would there be between the 2.5TD and the 1.9 TDi engines, any ideas?


Well I would guess slightly less horsepower from the 1.9 tdi but it had a Turbo injection system plus its smaller & lighter than the anniversary.

I would suggest you put the question on the Forum for a Broader opinion.


----------



## moblee

8O 8) :hello2:


----------



## moblee

8O :f: : :u: :r: :hello2:


----------



## moblee

8) :t: :w: : :love7:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Phil :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

We are honoured Phil, that you reached 5,000 post on this topic, what an achievement :? :roll: :wink: :!:   :!: :wink: :roll: 8) :lol: 

You are no doubt at Hamble now, hope everyone there has a great weekend.

Just you and me Chris - unless you are lucky enought to be going away.


----------



## tokkalosh

What a gorgeous day  

Started off badly in absolute agony  but got through it, just in pain now!!

Found another walk today, great, alongside the river so good for Misty, especially on a hot day as she loves to have a paddle to cool down.


----------



## Raine

**

heheheheheheheraineisbacklollolololo


----------



## moblee

*Re: *



Raine said:


> heheheheheheheraineisbacklollolololo


Where you been Raine :?: Prison :lol: :lol:

Hi Tricia You can't beat being near water on a hot day...did you paddle ? :lol:


----------



## Raine

**

:lol: nah...................wheelin an a dealin duckin n diving lol, how ya doin?


----------



## moblee

I'm alright mate...Good to hear from you  I'd forgot all about you to be honest...sorry 8O :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Raine  Hi Phil  Hi everyone  

Didn't paddle myself but usually do when we are on the beach  

How was Hamble Phil?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> How was Hamble Phil?


Very good, lovely area.
We will go next year


----------



## tokkalosh

Hopefully I will be able to travel by then too  

Having difficulty driving at the moment, yet that used to be the most comfortable seat I had :x


----------



## Raine

*;0*

ha me you tooooooooooo hehehehehheheh


----------



## Raine

*;0*

just read previous post, and we've not been long back from Warsash, tookthe jetski down, so we went up the hamble - a long way, even with dry suits on,and hoods an gloves still cold !!! 6knots not to fast, speeded up a bit when we got out again tho bring it on yooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo love it


----------



## moblee

*Re: ;0*



Raine said:


> we've not been long back from Warsash, tookthe jetski down, so we went up the hamble -


 8O That was you raine I thought it was Delboy :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just having a drop of red wine now


----------



## moblee

Ooh you lucky thing  

I've been helping Jan tidy the Conservatory & did some painting :roll: 

Wish I was in swifty


----------



## tokkalosh

Wanderlust .. know that feeling well


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Wanderlust .. know that feeling well


 :lol: It's bl**dy addictive :!:

Any news with your vehicles ?


----------



## tokkalosh

No news on new 'home yet  No interest in mine either :x 

There is one I may like but it is way down in Christchurch and I am not able to drive that far at the moment  

Quiet day for you today Phil? Everyone back at school?


----------



## moblee

Yes quiet day


----------



## chrisjrv

HOOOORAY!!!! day off at last :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, glad you have a day off, sure you deserve it.  

Phil, you feeling lonely then  

Just been out looking at electric bikes, know which one I want now, just got to look for the cheapest price.


----------



## chrisjrv

It seems to me the thing to be careful of with an electric bike is how long the battery can be used before it has to be replaced and how much one costs :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for that Chris, off to check it out now


----------



## chrisjrv

Ho-hum :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Diddly-dum :lol: 

Another super day - sat on the beach, watched the tide turning and threw stones in the sea for Misty. Peaceful


----------



## LonesomeTwin

Spent the day coordinating two previously unconnected friends to enable one of them to be able to wild camp (ish) in a field in a ... caravan lol


----------



## tokkalosh

Sounds kinda tricky LonesomeTwin


----------



## tokkalosh

Having a serious de-clutter now - forget nostalgia, the kids things are off to a boot sale


----------



## chrisjrv

Nostalgia's not what it used to be..........................sorry :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's very true Chris - it takes up a lot of space too :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Another sunny day here in Vale of Glamorgan.


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I suppose that rain helped things a bit ... at the time ... it will all have dried up again very soon though!

Off to the beach for a cool walk . this is a great spot to live in.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I'm jealous, :roll: sorry I haven't "spoken" to you for a while, work getting in the way again, hope everything is going OK, and now..................................................... I have to go to work,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Whatever happened to the '40 hour week'  No such luck for you by the sound of it  
Hope you are keeping things running smoothly.
Take care.


----------



## moblee

Hello you two


----------



## chrisjrv

COOOOEEEEEEEE :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Good of you to pop in, how's things going with you and yours?

Coooooeeeee to you too Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
just playing post tennis with Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

My serve....Decorated a couple of rooms last week :!: :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Quick backhander, off to the Americana this weekend


----------



## moblee

8O Quick one of the Wrist  I hope you enjoy the Americana...It came around quick.


----------



## chrisjrv

Double handed smash :lol: I will


----------



## tokkalosh

Watch those wrists guys :lol: 

Glad you got some decorating in Phil, keeps you out of mischief :wink: 

Hope you behave yourself at Americana Chris, it will be good for you to have a weekend off.  

Tomorrow I am off to Bristol for a couple of days - taking my Mum into hospital on Friday morning so not exactly a fun time :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
It's my idea of a weekend, Thursday until Monday  hope everything goes ok for you on Friday,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Watch those Bristol's Tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh

Wow Chris, 5 days, you could get to like that you know :lol: 

Phil, not too much of a problem for me  :lol: 

Not very good news at the moment, they had to abandon Mum's op as she "became unwell" on the table. Will know more in the morning when I can talk to the Doctor. She is 90 years old so it could have been any number of things. Just hoping for the best now. 

Have a great weekend folks, the sun is still with us (well, during the days anyway :roll: ) and there's a whole world out there - enjoy


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Phil, not too much of a problem for me  :lol:


Massage is supposed to increase circulation :!:  8)

90 Is a good age to achieve Tricia,I remember you telling me your mum was unwell over Two years ago when I lost mine to Cancer at 71. 

Make sure you see her as much as you can & tell her you love her.

xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Just a brief note - Mum did not recover from the abandoned operation, she passed away on Saturday morning  

Take care all, I'll get back as soon as I can.


----------



## moblee

I am sorry to hear that Tricia.
Take care.


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm so sorry to hear that Tricia, my thoughts are with you,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for the messages.

Funeral not until this Thursday so still in limbo really.

So, what's the latest gossip :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a lot, just got back, feeling a bit seedy (see other post) Where's the Cambridge contingent? has he started work? :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris,
Not heard from Cambridge, must be off on a jolly somewhere  
Not work .... surely not  :lol:


----------



## LPDrifter

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks for the messages.
> 
> Funeral not until this Thursday so still in limbo really.
> 
> So, what's the latest gossip :?:


Hi, sorry to read about your mom dying. I hope you and other
family members will get over the loss soon.
Take care.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for the message Drifter. Good to hear from Ireland, Mum was born in Waterford and as youngsters we spent many wonderful holidays over there.


----------



## moblee

hello Still about! severe problems with internet at the moment hope your all well and hopefully be back up running soon love Phil x x


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Happy Birthday for tomorrow in case you are not around then xxx


----------



## moblee

happy birthday to you too tricia xxx


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Phil :wink: 8)  X


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia,
Hope you are alright 

Forgot to pay my Sky bill so they *cut* me off as soon as I realised I paid the Bill  
It took them *8 Days* to reinstate my service :evil: 
Set up D/D now :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Slapped wrist for you there then Phil :lol: 

I have been getting things together to do a car boot sale this weekend - hoping for good weather on Sunday.
Also doing searches to try and find out about some of Mum's ornaments that she list as being worth something. Keeps me out of mischief  :lol: 

How's the holidays going for you all?


----------



## moblee

Suppose to be going to France soon :roll: 
Everytime we think we have enough money, a bill turns up :!: :lol: 

Have you still got your Mh ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you make it to France Phil 8) 

Yes, still got the Motorhome - have re-listed it on here but there is a glitch at the moment, it is showing as sold!! At the moment it is in the bodyshop having a repair on the GRP, hope to get it back on Monday.


----------



## moblee

Ooh......Have you given up traveling for awhile ?

No luck with a trade-in.


----------



## tokkalosh

Not been anywhere for some time now  Having emptied the Motorhome I am reluctant to load up again :roll: 

There is one in Dorset that I may enquire about when I get mine back, got to do something and get back travelling again. Still suffering with Sciatica but not going to let that stop me any more!!

How's your day been?


----------



## moblee

Oh dear :!: 

Still all that's happened & your sciatica...A break from motorhoming might be good :?


----------



## moblee

Off to France in a minute............Take care you two


----------



## tokkalosh

Have a great time all of you


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm over here Phil :lol: 

France good then?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

We don't talk much anymore do we :!: 

France was good brought back a load of Red wine :lol: 

How are things with you ??


----------



## tokkalosh

I do miss our chats Phil  

I don't spend as much time on MHF as I used to, not sure why, perhaps because I have not been away as much  

Got someone interested in my Motorhome, they are away at the moment though. Seen one I like down South (England) but not visited it yet!

Been suffereing a lot lately with my Sciatica - chased up hospital appointment the other day, only to be told I had missed one in June :? :evil: I never got a letter, don't know what happened there. Had to be referred again by the doc so having to wait again, will chase it up more often this time!!

Glad you enjoyed France


----------



## moblee

You need a good....................Massage  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hmmm, something like that :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

You gone again :twisted: 

Good luck with your sale/purchase.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, it's been a while  

My server is even slower than slow now  

How is everybody :?: 

Getting somewhere with my pain - went privately to an Osteopath and he poked, prodded, pushed and pulled then gave me some exercises to do and things are definately improving now, thank goodness.

No luck with changing my Motorhome  
Need to put somemore adverts about. Oh for a decent internet connection :roll:


----------



## moblee

Yes it has

Everybody here is fine........Missed you at Hatton !


Glad that your pain is lessening

It's getting towards the wrong time of the year....soon :?


----------



## tokkalosh

How was Hatton then?


----------



## moblee

Hatton was very good Tricia
Weather was a bit hit & miss.....The best weather was on the Last day :!:


----------



## locovan

Hatton was very good??? Hatton was Brilliant saucy :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

locovan said:


> Hatton was very good??? Hatton was Brilliant saucy :lol: :lol:


And so were you mavis    :lol:


----------



## locovan

Are you going to Shepton??? Is that to far for you?


----------



## moblee

locovan said:


> Are you going to Shepton??? Is that to far for you?


We want to go but it would only be for a Weekend....Tom tom say's its a 4 hour drive


----------



## locovan

Thats what I thought.
One day you will be retired and can visit all the places with no worries :lol: when the children are all grown up :roll:


----------



## moblee

I'd love to go away with just me & the wife  Just once.


----------



## tokkalosh

Missed Hatton, missed Shepton.   

Have found a conversion company that will do the layout I want, now need to look for a suitable VW T4 :roll: The search is on!!


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Missed Hatton, missed Shepton.
> 
> Have found a conversion company that will do the layout I want, now need to look for a suitable VW T4 :roll: The search is on!!


Missed Moblee 

You'll forget how to do it soon ........Motorhoming that is :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Isn't it like riding a bike Phil :?:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Isn't it like riding a bike Phil :?:


   :lol:

Hows your pain ? still improving ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, Phil, still improving as long as I keep up with the exercises. Looking forward to coming off the anti-inflammatories and pain killers, going to try cutting them down this week so fingers crossed.

How is Jan, happy and contented I hope  

Chester, is he coming on well, how's he doing with other dogs now?

Obviously, I also hope you are healthy and happy  :lol:


----------



## moblee

You've asked somethig now :!: 

Jan's ok 

Chesters got fleas picked up from god knows where :!: ........Using every producton the market :!: :!: :!: 


I had a Temporary crown fitted Tues 07/09 snapped off with tooth Friday I've got to ring up tomorrow to see what they are going to do about it :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Only "ok", you need to work on that then :wink: :lol: 

Sorry to hear you have lost your Crown :!: :lol: hope it isn't hurting too much and you can get it sorted soon.

Fleas, oh dear, he is obviously mixing with the wrong crowd!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think there's some nests on the fields we go to.


----------



## tokkalosh

Itch, itch, scratch, scratch :lol:


----------



## moblee

I had him put down :!: It was too embarassing.














Not really :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I would not have believed you anyway Phil  

How is everything with you all?


----------



## moblee

I missed your last post  

Everything is alright with us plodding along :lol: 

Yourself ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Things here same as, same as  

Just found a vehicle advertised that I think would be great for me, waiting for a message back from the dealer at the moment. It is in Godalming, Surrey so may have to take a trip over there one day this week.

What you up to this week?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> What you up to this week?


Funnily enough I'm staying at a c,& c in godalming on me own this week


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooh, perhaps I'll come over now :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> perhaps I'll come over


 :-# :-# 8O  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Smutty boy  :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:

*I* DID Think about deleting (Honest)


----------



## tokkalosh

All in good fun Phil  

That's the one, need some more details on the engine spec though. They have not emailed me back today so will probably have to ring them in the morning :roll: Would have prefered the info via email first so I could let my son know the details and get his approval!!


----------



## moblee

2.4 TDi I'd guess.

Ring them & ask for a email :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

2.4 TDi - well, funny you should say that!! They state it is 2.4 and TD but the 2.4 engine is non-turbo and the 2.5 is TDi, that is one of the queries I have, also want the bhp.
Also asked them if they would take my Motorhome in.

I may well ring and ask for the email - will give them a chance to reply tomorrow as maybe the necessary person had the day off today!!


----------



## moblee

Well it's go to be right for you,there are Hundreds out there...but as we both know its finding them :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Not so many with the set up I want unfortunately but do agree, it is a matter of finding them when they come onto the market.
I'll persevere.

Off to read my book now - night, night xx


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia xx


----------



## tokkalosh

:x :evil:  

Got a response about the VW, it is only a 2.4 engine, no turbo :roll: 

Gotta keep searching


----------



## moblee

Oh b*gger :!: 


Wouldn't you consider a Renault,ford or a merc for a base vehicle


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I say I would consider a Mercedes, but they are about as hard to come by as the VW :!:

I have been looking at the Wentworth Motor Caravan site that my son found and am quite interested.

Could you do me a favour please Phil, I want to email Wentworth but cannot access their e address as I do not have Outlook Express. If you would be so good as to go to http://www.wentworthmc.co.uk/enquiries.html
click their link and let me know their email address I would be most grateful :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

[email protected]

That's the only address I can find

Tricia xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil, that's great, I just could not access it at all.
I owe you one 8O :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> I owe you one 8O :wink: :lol:


  :-# :-# :-# :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't let Jan know  :lol:


----------



## moblee

:wink: 

How are things today ??

Our friend had her mastectomy yesterday,we haven't been to see her though as Jan has a chest infection (Amoxicillin) and we can't risk it.


----------



## tokkalosh

Feel like I am fighting off a cold again today - it comes and goes!!

Hope your friend recovers well, traumatic experience


----------



## moblee

Take something to help kill it off,Lemsip, beechams.

We are looking to change motorhomes now,IF we can find the right one at the right price :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi there,

Sorry it's been so long  
Busy searching for that elusive motorhome :roll: 

Found two, one private and one at dealers in Preston.

What are you looking for?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> What are you looking for?


A Motorhome :!: :!: :roll: :lol:

Janet wants a bigger one 8O

Larger overcab & a different layout bunks etc


----------



## tokkalosh

[quote="moblee

Janet wants a bigger one

[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Janet wants a bigger one
> :lol: :lol:


 8O 8O

I've found you another *Vw* :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil, not really for me though.
I do love the look of the older VW's but not so keen on the modern copy.

I gotta get there soon .... surely  
It's a long hard slog  

Hope your search is quicker than mine :roll: 

Goodnight, sweet dreams.


----------



## moblee

We keep finding suitable ones but their too expensive  or not quite what we're looking for :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Let me know when you have a model in mind and I will keep an eye out for that whilst searching for mine  


My want is a VW Vivante or Topaz, T4 2.5TDi, 2003 or 4 with lowish miles ..... just in case you happen to spot one :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Theirs one at Todds :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

What, one that you like ?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

No That you like :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, thanks for that Phil :roll: :wink: :lol: 

That one at Todds is too long :lol: 8O Need to find as SWB :roll: 
Gawd, I do make life difficult for myself :roll:  

Got someone interested in mine ... again .... just sent him all the photos and if he is still keen then I will go for the Vivante privately!!
Gotta go now and contact my Bro to see if he will come with me to view.

How is your search going?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> How is your search going?


Pants 8O I'm not wearing any :!:  :lol:

The enthusiasm has waned looked at so many websites :evil:

Our Kontiki's fine *IF* we can't find what we want.


----------



## tokkalosh

As they say, there is never the perfect one unless you do it yourself :roll: 

Doesn't that apply to so many things eh. :wink:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> As they say, there is never the perfect one unless you do it yourself :roll:
> 
> Doesn't that apply to so many things eh. :wink:


 :? Yes Tricia  :lol:

Where's your bro live ? Wales ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Big Bro in Pembrokeshire at the moment, so yes, Wales.
Did you know some people like to call Pembs., Little England beyond Wales, not me, I have never minded being in Wales.


----------



## moblee

I have never minded being in Wales.


Jonah :lol: 

I've nothing against wales.....Just couldn't eat a whole one  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

'Twould keep you warm .... blubber  :lol:


----------



## moblee

You need to change your mh in your profile young lady


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh yes, can I put them both on there :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Motorhome went today, that's another load off my mind  

Just me, Misty and our Camper now 8)


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Motorhome went today, that's another load off my mind


Great news  According to your Avatar it's took *years* of you Too  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil :lol: 

How was France?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks Phil :lol:
> 
> How was France?


Full of foreigners  French people everywhere :!:

Apart from that very good,Loads of red wine at home 

Been away in yours yet ?


----------



## tokkalosh

French in France, there's a novelty 8) 

Glad the wine stock is replenished  

Not been away in mine yet but have been doing things in it. Changed the gas from Camping Gas to Calor, found places for all equipment and am now making new curtains. Next on the list will be to cover the seats - looking for sheepskin covers for the front seats but having trouble locating any at the moment.


----------



## moblee

Ebay ??

Plenty of sheep in Wales :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nothing on eBay when I looked 8O 

Will look for some sheep and a hunky shearer :wink:


----------



## locovan

http://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk/bowron-natural-lambskin-short-or-long-haired-fleece.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-RARE-...622628&cguid=951f7cab12b0a0e20530e690ff7f3eb4


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Mavis, not exactly what I was hoping for but food for thought. At the moment I want to cover the whole seat up but may have to do it differently.
Me and my ideas :roll:


----------



## moblee

What ever tickles your fancy :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The times they are a changing.........

We must have done ours together :wink:


----------



## moblee

:? Goodnight xx


----------



## tokkalosh

I've got the littlest Creek as a F Book friend


----------



## moblee

Little Charlotte


----------



## tokkalosh

What a sweetie


----------



## chrisjrv

Just to say hello, as this topic had vanished from my watched topics :roll: I'm sure it's a plot :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris, great to see you  

Call again when you can't stop long :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sorry to break up you Two Love-birds :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Breaking up is so hard to do :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope the fireworks went up well :wink:


----------



## moblee

Yes
Poured down with rain though & hardly anybody else doing it.

I don't know if it was the weather or another tradition dying out :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Shame about the rain  
Lots of fireworks going off around here Phil and there will be another lot on site this evening.
How does Chester get on with the noise?


----------



## moblee

We kept him in the house & he kept barking :roll: 




Christmas now :roll: Too commercialised in my opinion though  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness Phil, it's always you up there on top, you do work hard don't you :? :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cooooeeeee 8) 

Is there anybody there


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Is there anybody there


Knock three times 8O :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

On the ceiling if you want me ........ :lol:


----------



## moblee

Twice on the pipes... :lol: 

Hello Tricia,How are you ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Doing ok thanks Phil, busy getting ready for my two months away from the static ... and you?


----------



## moblee

Working 8O Got a small box room to decorate,still it's better than playing with myself ALL day  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

If you lived closer, my mate wants her new house magnolia'd.

Hope you keep getting odd jobs


----------



## moblee

The jobs are few & far between


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep at it Phil :wink:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Are you visiting in the M25 area this year ?








:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, visiting all around that way over my two month travelling.

Anything interesting happening up there??


----------



## moblee

*ME* 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> *ME* 8)


I knew that 

Anything else??


----------



## moblee

Not that I Know of  Boring eh :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just plodding on then eh, being a HouseDad and looking after the family


----------



## Raine

*last one to post again la la la*

Well i have finally emerged from the mist yeah i is back, minus jet ski, minus motorhome..................ah


----------



## moblee

8O Not Raine again :!: Where's my umbrella :lol:


----------



## Raine

*yo!*

Yo mobleeeeeeeeeeeeee long time no seeeeeeeeee ya ha


----------



## moblee

Wotcha Raine.....Where ye been aaah :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Raine, Hi Moblee,

Whats happened to your Motorhome and Jetski Raine?


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia

I keep missing you.....I don't have any of my posts on "watch for replies" 

Cold in Wales ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
It is bearable here as long as it is not windy. Lots of snow this afternoon in Cardiff, not settled much on site though.
I wonder what tomorrow will bring?

How is it up there, weatherwise that is :roll:


----------



## Raine

*sigh*

  been to canada a while back......sold jetski................spensive to use, but lurve it...yay


----------



## moblee

Del boy  


Not a flake over here tricia but bloody cold Brrrrrrrrr :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No flakes, aaahh, expect your turn will come  

Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello  

Have you been shopping?


----------



## Raine

**

yo tokkalosh , 1 degree here and falling........................


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Raine,

0 degrees here now and a brisk wind that makes it seem much colder.


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> 0 degrees here now and a brisk wind that makes it seem much colder.


It was three degree's here Tricia ... When will I see you again  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

When will we share, precious moments


----------



## moblee

How's your static bearing up to the weather Tricia ?


----------



## tokkalosh

I have a gas fire and two oil filled radiators on the go and they keep it reasonably warm Phil - morning worst, for obvious reasons.
Layers of clothes help out, I feel like the Michelin man sometimes :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: 

You've gotta keep warm at your age though


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheeky chappie :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Cheeky chappie :roll: :wink: :lol:


What ? Max miller :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Could it be YOU 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Spoke to soon :roll: 
All frozen up this morning  
Ice inside bedroom window  
Water pipes frozen  

Roll on summer :lol:


----------



## moblee

Freezing here too.

Still no snow though


----------



## Raine

*lol*

:wink: odeg here and no snow.................am i glad, dunno.........i quite like it..............had it in nova scotia last christmas and came home to lots to, so it was a long snowy time, wouldn't mind a little but not for long, enough to chuck snow balls, and sled, but off the roads so i can work! Yay  and off the paths so i can walk........


----------



## moblee

I like the snow as well especially at Christmas time 8O :lol: 


:wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Easterly wind for tomorrow apparently 8)


----------



## moblee

Yep blowing off the Baltics........The East will cop the lot :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope nothing reaches here then :wink:


----------



## moblee

How's the Vivante Tricia ??


----------



## Raine

*lol*

bab a boom :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Vivante great, off on our travels tomorrow. Going to Bristol first to see my Brother then ......... not sure yet


----------



## moblee

Not Raine  I was expecting snow :lol:


----------



## Raine

*lol*

No snow as yet, but it is expected. very cold and my water butts aaghre frozen (pirate aarghe) so have had to bash it again for the birds............. :roll:


----------



## moblee

We had snow this Morning & a little bit more later on.

But shiver me timbers it's cold.


----------



## tokkalosh

Best put some clothes on then Phil 8O :lol: 

Don't worry Raine, you'll probably get your share :wink:


----------



## moblee

Bristols-Safe Journees then


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil  

Hope your butt thaws soon Raine  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Have you slept in it yet Tricia ?


----------



## moblee

8O :? I think she's gone


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning

Yes, I went  

Yes, I have slept in it, it was great.  

Not sure about in this weather though, soon find out though.

Off again now, got to load up and hit the road.


----------



## moblee

Bon Journee or voyage :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi there.

Camping at Slimbridge in Gloucester now. It is a lovely place, just by a canal so we are in for a long walk tomorrow, weather permitting.
It is quite windy at the moment - I wonder what we will wake up to tomorrow.

Good internet signal with my dongle.

Also pretty good tv with my TV USB stick, that was good value, only cost £13  

Goodnight for now.


----------



## moblee

8O Hi I didn't think I'd hear from you for a while  

Goodnight x


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh I will be around whenever possible Phil.


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia

How's the snow where you are ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Very little snow here Phil  Can see it all around but no new snow at all. 

Luckily the wind has died down too, that made inside very cold as well as outside! 

Had lunch in the pub today, they have excellent food and a 'dogs allowed' area so I was pleased with that.

How is the weather up there?


----------



## moblee

I was just thinking about you :!: Wondering if you were alright  

Very cold over here, a bit of snow about 2 inches, main roads are clear.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil 8) 

Talk tomorrow  

Goodnight xx  :lol:


----------



## moblee

That was quick :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just popped online now to check my emails and you :wink: 

Lovely day today, we were able to have two nice long walk in the sunshine  

Cooling down now though, just gone down to 0 degrees outside.

Off to pub for meal now, naughty but nice  

Have you had a a good day :?:


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia
Yes a good day

All on my own with the kids :roll: :lol: 

Jan & the eldest Emma (25) have gone Christmas shopping in Cambridge   

So I make the Christmas cake every year & i've just Marzipan'ed :? it.

Not enough icing sugar to finish it though.

Enjoy the pub


----------



## moblee

Hangover ?? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope Jan and Emma enjoyed their shopping spree.

There you go, your vocation, making Christmas cakes, you could sell them door to door  

No wind and low cloud today so it is quite mild.


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Hangover ?? :lol:


Not me, only had one Becks Blue 8)


----------



## moblee

Double posting like Buses  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

P*ssed again  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What are you on :?: :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> What are you on :?: :!: :lol:


The chair in front of my Pc :? :? :? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok :roll: :lol: 

Must leave for a while, off to shower and do my washing ... such fun!!


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia

See you later

Where are you by the way ??


----------



## moblee

800 :smilecolros:


----------



## tokkalosh

:idea: Now I see what you were up to :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello again  


My lot (Cambridge united) are playing at Newport tomorrow weather permitting ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope they have a good match - may the best team win  

Raining here now


----------



## moblee

We will  

Milder today over here


----------



## moblee

Game's off


----------



## moblee

Ruddy weather

Definitely warmer today


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

Moblee's got a chill today 







:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Frost everywhere today so have moved myself to a Hotel  

Just off to get a snack .... but I'll be back :wink:


----------



## moblee

How Posh


----------



## moblee

Watch out for Norman bates :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O He must have got her :!: 

Can anybody check the showers in Hotels in the Slimbridge area :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Stop peeping 8O :wink: :lol: 

Hotel is in Cardiff Phil .. need to find an alternative as this is obviously going to be way too expensive for any length of time. 

May try a campsite again over the next few days.
It's the only thing I miss about the Clubman, the insulation.

How are things with you?


----------



## moblee

Things are fine with me at the moment.

Shame about the insulation, does it have a fire ? or air blown system ?


----------



## tokkalosh

glad all ok with you, take it that includes the family as well  

No heater, need hook-up and then use my small heater.


----------



## moblee

Ehu is usually £3-5 a night.


----------



## moblee

Double socks & Extra layers


----------



## tokkalosh

I feel like the Michelin man anyway  :lol:

Have all the layers, thermals, lined trousers, warm boots, hat, gloves, coat, it is when the ice is inside the windows I think it has gone cold enough to bail out for a while. 

Will camp again this weekend and see how we get on.


----------



## moblee

8O That's not fun

:idea: It would take me half an hour to get to the Interesting bits  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Always the little devil aren't you Phil :wink: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

:hesitantdevil: not me


----------



## tokkalosh

I wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## moblee

FRIDAY I should think 8) :lol: 

Where are you now,Hotel ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Still at Hotel, going to campsite Saturday and Sunday nights and see how the weather treats us


----------



## moblee

Ok I think it's a bit milder so hopefully you'll be alright.


----------



## tokkalosh

You were right Phil, yesterdays tomorrow brought Friday :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia

Hope you are well today,How's the sciatica these days


----------



## tokkalosh

We are fine here thanks Phil, hope you are all hunky dory 8) 

My camper has developed a 'clunk' 8O 
Thought it was something loaded badly so have been moving things around, no success though.
Have to get underneath tomorrow and see what I can see - not many garages open around here at the weekend


----------



## moblee

A clunk ? When driving ? or steering ? or changing gear ? or turning ? or braking ? You'll get more Answers on the Forum


----------



## tokkalosh

Just whilst driving.
My hearing is very bad for direction so not certain what area it is coming from.
Cannot give much idetail on it so won't post on the forum until I can suss out more.

Oh, and the Sciatica is much better thanks, just niggles a bit now but exercises help.


----------



## moblee

Mmm I hope its something & nothing 
Do you have any cover for it,its only been yours about a month,I think.


----------



## tokkalosh

No comeback, about 7 weeks now.
Just want to get it sorted before I attempt to travel any distance.
If I cannot find anything will take it to my garage man on Monday, sure he will fit me in at least for a listen.


----------



## moblee

7 weeks Time goes to Fast :!:


----------



## moblee

Helloooooooooooo


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi de Hi campers :lol: 

Enjoying Cardiff as there is a massive park next door, full of squirrels so Misty has had lots of exercise  

Walked in to Cardiff Winter Wonderland this afternoon, very festive!


----------



## moblee

Ho-de-Ho

I've never been to Cardiff is it nice ?


----------



## moblee

Caerdydd :?: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Did you get the mh looked at Tricia ??


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi there,
Couldn't get on here last night, some maintenance work going on.

Camper looked at yesterday - good news - loose wheel nuts  
Never thought to check that :roll: 
Going this morning to have the locking nuts taken off as I have not got the key. Thank goodness it wasn't anything major, although it could have been if it hadn't been looked at.

Cardiff is great, lots of things to see and do.

Gotta go now, see you later :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good news then, get them Torqued correctly though.


See you later


----------



## moblee

Well it's later  and no Tokkalosh to talk alot


----------



## moblee

I wonder what's happened to chris ?


----------



## moblee

Well I'm off Christmas shopping on my own today :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

How did the shopping go today Phil, what did you buy me :wink:


----------



## moblee

Presents Tricia presents  

I want to give you one ! (present) but your too far  :lol:


----------



## moblee

She's gone Bl**dy Leo's :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

So much been happening  

I've got a little flat  

Bricks and mortar  

Filton, Bristol


----------



## moblee

Yes there is

A flat what ?

Building a wall ?

No smart answer 8O :lol: 

Congrats 

moved out of your beloved Wales :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

At the moment I still have the static in Cardiff, probably sell some time next year. We will miss all the different walks around there


----------



## moblee

You'll have to find new walks Tricia.

I'm just about to take chester out in the snow :? see you soon.


----------



## moblee

:crazyeyes: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :toothy5:


----------



## moblee

Well,well,well.

All's well that end's well :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That was the story of the three wells :roll: :lol: 

How the days fly by!!

Have got a bed in my flat !! Carpet being fitted Tuesday.  

Waiting to see what the weather does, if I can get to Hertford on Wednesday then East London on Friday.


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia 

I've been to a Dinner party

How's the M4 ?? Do you know ?


----------



## moblee

Perhaps the M4's bad 8O


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: Essex ?? Take care anyway


----------



## tokkalosh

Arrived in Hertford a short time ago  
Journey trouble free  

Can relax at last - for a couple of days anyway  

What you up to Phil?


----------



## moblee

Shopping Tricia

Glad you arrived safely.

Is it rory who's in Enfield ?? Or am I getting old :evil: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:evil4: Helloooooooooooo


----------



## tokkalosh

I wouldn't dream of commenting on your age Phil :wink: 

It is Ryan and Tracy in Herts, (the eldest, ex army)
Rory is the ex student, in East London, going there on Friday morning.

Hope you enjoyed your shopping  
Has school finished yet?


----------



## moblee

At least I got the name right :!: Moblee's never wrong :evil: :lol: 

School finished Last friday 17 th.

Have a lovely time with your Lads


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah yes, the longer Christmas holiday, I had forgotten about that  

Enjoy this special time with your lovely family Phil


----------



## moblee

:wink: xxxx & you.


----------



## tokkalosh

xxxx


----------



## moblee

:lol:

Bought what I think is the Final present today


----------



## moblee

I was wrong more pressie's today :lol: :lol: 


Have Fun.


----------



## tokkalosh

I bought another pressie today too Phil so you are not the only one  :lol: (Us and a thousand others  

Now at Rory's in Bow (E3) 
Settling in nicely with Misty trying desperately to get hold of the cat 8O


----------



## moblee

My my my :evil4: 

You'll be going up the Apples 'n' pears in a minute then :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight Phil 

and

A Very Happy Christmas to you and yours xx


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia

and

A merry Christmas to you & your family xx


----------



## moblee

Turkey dinner again today


----------



## moblee

God that went quick  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Chicken burger in Greenwich for us lot


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Chicken burger in Greenwich for us lot


Good company though


----------



## tokkalosh

Definitely right there Phil  

Hope you are all having a good time


----------



## moblee

Yes we have had a good time,goes too quick though :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

The exciting times always do pass too quickly  

What are your plans for seeing the New Year in?


----------



## moblee

Just stay at home New years eve


----------



## moblee

Morning


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning  

Lazy day today, my Brother and my Niece have jusst headed for home, time to chill.


----------



## moblee

Will you be doing any rallies next year Tricia ??


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: So far we are on p'boro & Hamble :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

So far only booked in for Shepton on 6th January .... Brrr


----------



## moblee

It's getting milder you'll be alright


----------



## tokkalosh

I have booked hook-up so will no doubt survive.  
Only going for the company, cannot think of anything I need to buy  but we will see :roll:


----------



## moblee

I've just looked at the Attendees list there's some good names on there so you should be alright


----------



## moblee

6000 posts


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't you do well :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I've just looked at the Attendees list there's some good names on there so you should be alright


----------



## tokkalosh

We'll be fine - just so much to do as well, what with moving into my empty flat!!


----------



## moblee

I forgot about the flat  

Good luck with that as well :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks.
No hurry, it will be waiting for me .. whenever


----------



## moblee

If you keep coming East you'll end up in Margate  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Margate 8) 
Ar Gate  
Our Gate


----------



## moblee

8O Have you been on the Fizz ? Sweetheart :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No fizz  
Been sightseeing in London though  

Also had a haircut


----------



## moblee

Still got your purse  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hung on tight to it Phil :wink:

Sorry did not get online last night to wish youand yours a very

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## moblee

Up yours too.


----------



## tokkalosh

How did you celebrate?


----------



## moblee

Cake & drinks at home..........but I couldn't get to sleep last night,last time I looked at the clock was 5 am


----------



## tokkalosh

After the late night this morning :? Misty woke me up just before 9am as she needed to go out .... been shattered all day :roll:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> After the late night this morning :? Misty woke me up just before 9am as she needed to go out .... been shattered all day :roll:


The Bitch 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> The Bitch 8O :lol: :lol:


Life's like that  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes It certainly can be  


Ho hum :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Another day, another task 8)


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Another day, another task 8)


Yes, Food shopping today :x :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What an exciting life you lead  :lol: 

I'm just busy doing nothing at Shepton


----------



## moblee

Hence the :x 

How's Shepton then ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Shepton was cold :!: 
Show was just ok  
Apparently there was a whole hall of exhibitors missing :roll: 
Attendees down on previous years  
Company was good though


----------



## moblee

8O Hi Tricia  Hope you are well.

I've not been on here quite as much lately Hence the gap :roll: 

Anyway What's happening ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
All's well here, keeping warm and cosy  

I have noticed you have not been posting much - what you been up to?

Hope all ok with you all.


----------



## moblee

Just a spate :? 

A hard start to the year as well :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil ..... Tom, Dick and Harry  

Hope things look up for you sooner rather than later


----------



## moblee

:lol: 
VERY windy here tricia  

Destroyed one of my fence panels


----------



## tokkalosh

We have the wind here too Phil, fence panels down in the garden but luckily not my responsibility  

Being doing anything exciting?


----------



## moblee

No nothing exciting

Fence panel ? Garden ?

Are you in Bristol now ??


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes Phil, at the flat in Bristol, too cold to be at the static.

Nothing exciting here either - trying to sell lots of things on eBay so am being kept out of mischief  :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Nothing exciting here either :lol:


YOU :!: XX


----------



## tokkalosh

:wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> :wink: :wink:


Nudge,nudge

How are you finding Bristol ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Bristol is fine Phil, not as 'pretty' as Wales but things are going well.


----------



## moblee

Good,good Nice to hear from you  

It's a good job I don't just rely on this post anymore  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oops, where did that week go  

Time flies when you are having fun :? 

Been busy selling on ebay over the last couple of weeks, lots sold, last few things finishing tomorrow and that is it for now. 

What you doing with yourself Phil?


----------



## Christine600

Here I am - a newbie at this site - and already I managed to be the last poster in this thread! :hathat5:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Christine600

Welcome to MHF with it's wealth of knowledge and experience and also to this thread with it's witty banter :wink:


----------



## moblee

Nowt much...........How's bricks & mortar ? 

Welcome christine600


----------



## Christine600

Hi Tokka & Moblee!

I have only one thing to say:

Last again!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Hi Tokka & Moblee!
> I have only one thing to say:
> Last again!


Well done  But now I'm Last 8O


----------



## Christine600

Have to get up early to compete with you guys.


----------



## tokkalosh

Phew, thank goodness that is over -- been to Ikea to get a couple of doors .. Bro and I have a very strong dislike for that place, thought it would be easy as we knew what we were going for, not so, never mind, done now.

Which coast are you on Christine600?


----------



## Christine600

I'm on the west coast of Norway.

And now I'm last again! :thumbleft:


----------



## moblee

What's this Girls night :evil: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Boys, Girls - even dogs or cats. Does not matter.

Because I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, Norway .... lovely  

Girls and boys are out to play Phil :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Helloooooooooooooo :hello2: 

Thought I'd better look in


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Phil, great minds think alike  

I have a 'steady' signal tonight, hope it continues because I have had soooo much trouble connecting recently it is driving me mad :evil: 

How are you? Your family too?

Any trips planned?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

Going to P'boro show on the 14th april.

Built myself up a bit of a Garden maintenance round too   :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A bit on and off for me when surfing with my mobile phone as a router. But that does not matter much since I'm last again!


----------



## pete_b

But not for long, as I am last now


----------



## Christine600

Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted!


----------



## moblee

Peeps please 8O :lol:


----------



## pete_b

Christine600 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted!


It was nice for the short time it lasted.


----------



## Christine600

And what about this time?


----------



## moblee

:director: Moblee's here :sign3: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pete_b

novelty has worn off now.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
Al most


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooh, good to see this post drumming up interest :wink: :roll:  

Got myself an aerial for the dongle, a marked improvement in reception ... thank goodness.

Good news about the garden maintenance Phil, healthy outdoor job.

Oh, look, I'm last now


----------



## chrisjrv

Perhaps nobody will notice me sneak in 8)


----------



## Christine600

Hah!


----------



## chrisjrv

Hah??


----------



## Christine600

Jup!


----------



## chrisjrv

ok,
.
.
.
.
Ying tong ying tong ying tong yiddle pye ho :?


----------



## Christine600

I'm always last.


----------



## chrisjrv

Nearly always :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep the comments flowing :? :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Innit quiet


----------



## Christine600

Ssssh


----------



## tokkalosh

Just come back from a week in Pembs - what are you all up to?


----------



## Christine600

Not much - having a cup of coffee.


----------



## moblee

Painting 8) 

(My nails)  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Been out for a little drive. Now parked in front of the computer again.


----------



## aldra

Hi
Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Hi


----------



## moblee

Low :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:wink:


----------



## aldra

Just middling 
Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Just looking out the window at all the rain.


----------



## aldra

sunshine here


----------



## Christine600

Just had some fish cakes in a delicious cream gravy.


----------



## aldra

Christine is there only me and you?


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Christine is there only me and you?


Cosy 







 :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ish


----------



## moblee

8O That was quick :!:


----------



## aldra

silver lightening I am


----------



## Christine600

Here I am































...and then I'm gone


----------



## aldra

lurking


----------



## Christine600

Having a coffee. Again.


----------



## aldra

addictive :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Been to the dentist - my mum had some toffees and suddenly her tooth broke.


----------



## aldra

ouch


----------



## Christine600

Back home - and the weather forecast says sunny. So I'm packing my MH to go walkabout (driveabout?) just in my own county for a couple of days.


----------



## aldra

Where is everybody, you'll get wet C


----------



## tokkalosh

Sunshine not forecast here :-(


----------



## Christine600

Well I've had a little driveabout - took me 30 minutes to get here.


----------



## aldra

get where Christine?


----------



## Christine600

On the beach. Having it all to myself today. :wink:


----------



## aldra

lucky you


----------



## aldra

Sunshine and showers forecast here


----------



## Christine600

Today the sun is back - but it is a bit modest.


----------



## aldra

Like me then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So this is you then:


----------



## aldra

Most probabally :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But here I'm last again.


----------



## aldra

I don, think so :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:tongue: :baaaby: :baaaby:


----------



## Christine600

I think you just lost, moblee :rofl:


----------



## aldra

no Christine- you did :computer:


----------



## Christine600

Not anymore! :big4:


----------



## aldra

Think so Christine!!!


----------



## BillCreer

1000th


----------



## BillCreer

Less than half a crown


----------



## Christine600

Double or nothing, Bill!


----------



## aldra

make it a triple then :wink: :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Four in a row.


----------



## moblee

8O All these posts :!: 

You can't keep these Women tied down :!: 

Oh I don't know though  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Stronger elastic, Phil, stronger elastic, that's what you need :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And more arms.


----------



## aldra

a lot more arms :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And longer arms.


----------



## aldra

sorry, but I just snook in :evil: :evil:


----------



## GEMMY

So now we've got two :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Just peeking in through the door


----------



## aldra

Go away!
Only long enough for me to win :x


----------



## Christine600

OK I'll go.


----------



## aldra

But you will come back, wont you??


----------



## Christine600

Yes I will


----------



## aldra

Ill be gone soon- France+Germany hear I come


----------



## Christine600

I'll keep the last post warm in the meantime. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Not just yet though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK then I'll have some pizza first. Homemade. 8)


----------



## aldra

Roast chicken here :wink:


----------



## Christine600

And chewing on some almonds.


----------



## aldra

Prefer cashew nuts

slowwwwww roasted


----------



## Christine600

Meatball day today!


----------



## tokkalosh

Whizzed through MOT today


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Whizzed through MOT today


Good it's a nice feeling when that happens 

Are you well......Stranger.


----------



## Christine600

This thread can be posted to even from Sweden!


----------



## moblee

Nah you mean sveeden :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Kjöttbullar! 8)


----------



## moblee

Kjöttbullar!


8O Facebook OR Meatballs :animalbeaver: :love5: :lol: :lol: :lol: :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi - how are things going


----------



## moblee

Going reasonably well.......Yourself ?

AND

I have not seen you in ages either :!: :!:  xx


----------



## tokkalosh

You keeping out of mischief Phil :wink: 

Just been looking at the Malvern rally but it is full now  you still going?

Going to a show in Taunton this weekend - looking for a different 'van' :roll:


----------



## moblee

I'm still doing bits & pieces workwise, Gardening tomorrow  

Yes still going to Malvern not confirmed (paid) yet.

Another van??


----------



## tokkalosh

Good to hear from you, glad you are finding something to keep your hands busy :lol: 

Yep, searching again :roll: 
Want/need something with insulation against the cold and heat. Also easier bed making needed.
Have talked myself into checking out non VW vehicles but not found my ideal yet.


----------



## moblee

Good luck with your search,
loads of different pvc's about I'd of thought.


----------



## tokkalosh

Loads about alright but I want to get it right this time so being fussy at the moment.

Did see one the other day, 2006 with only 1,300 miles but I am concerned about it not having been used enough .. very hard to please :roll: 

How's the family, all well I hope 8)


----------



## moblee

All the Family are well.

Put your name on the Malvern post if you *Want* to go Tricia 

It's only up the road for you,are you still in Bristol ?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-108172.html


----------



## Christine600

I'm hungry.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you've eaten now Christine  

I have shown my interest in Malvern Phil, fingers crossed.
Got to try and keep online now, keep loosing signal when it is really hot :roll:


----------



## moblee

Just got on my pc was down  Need a new one :? 

You'll get on the Malvern rally Tricia.


----------



## Christine600

My internet router get hot flashes too. :roll:


----------



## aldra

to much info Christine oh was that flashes read it as flushes :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Insurance renewal time - no better quotes so far :-(


----------



## Christine600

Just had a nice spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## moblee

Still on for Malvern Tricia ?


----------



## aldra

Halloooo   

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Halloen


----------



## aldra

Lovely to hear from you


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooh, lovely to hear from you all  

Yes Phil, I'm still on for Malvern - you too?


----------



## moblee

You too (u2) :!: Going to be there 8O :lol: 

Yes we are going a day early,there's a pub in Welland with a field £13 a night with Ehu.


----------



## aldra

enjoy the trip you two, in a field with a pub--perfect :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## tokkalosh

Excellent Phil, see you there :wink: 

Certainly try to aldra


----------



## aldra

cant let you be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Hi Phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Ladies  


I'd of liked to have talked more at Malvern Tricia.  (Bloody fridge)


----------



## tokkalosh

Likewise Phil, maybe if I had stayed as well ..... never mind, we'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Yes we will & I won't be running around like a headless chicken.


Any news on different motorhome ??


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Any news on different motorhome ??


Yes ........ was all set to visit a conversion guy last Monday and have a look see when he told me on the phone that there will be about 11 months wait!!!! I know I couldn't wait that long ... so ... back to internet.

Took Bro to a dealers about 50 miles away who had a choice to check out - very taken with one ....................

The dealer is chokka with preparing sold vehicles so have to wait until 23rd to collect ..... means the VW for Brean 

Not very good at waiting ........


----------



## moblee

Brean shouldn't be cold  

We rarely have the heating on in ours,..but then there's so many bodies in there :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just like it to be dry for Brean  

Will take my awning this time so will have a bit of extra room.

Brean 3 years ago was Misty's first rally


----------



## tokkalosh

Spot the difference :wink:


----------



## moblee

New Haircut ??  

La strada pronto :wink: 


Toilet,kitchen,insulation ??

Tell me :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Looks bigger too.


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, it's a La Strada Pronto.
Yes, it's bigger than the VW.
Fully enclosed bathroom.
Kitchen with decent height worktop.
Single bench seat that is long enough for my bed without any messing - heaven. 
Insulation is better than the VW by far, not quite as good as a coachbuilt but I may be able to improve it in places, will see how we fare in the colder weather.
Need to add a couple of 240 volt sockets, only one at moment.
The front seat do not swivel so will get a swivel base for the passenger seat at least, I do like to use the front seats some times.

I was a bit twitchy driving it, having only had T4 base vehicles for the past 8 or more years but I soon got used to it, even got more used to not have any rear vision - will probably get a camera though.

Slept in it last night - all good


----------



## moblee

Excellent  

Where did you sleep ?


Is it a citreon ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Slept in Taunton, campsite near dealer, paid for by dealer

F or D


----------



## Christine600

tokkalosh said:


> even got more used to not have any rear vision - will probably get a camera though.


I love the rear view camera on mine. It's easier to park than my little four doors!


----------



## tokkalosh

It does make a lot of difference doesn't it Christine


----------



## Christine600

Yes but now I'm last again.


----------



## aldra

not quite yet


----------



## tokkalosh

Just got home from Devizes, been great there and the canal walking is lovely


----------



## moblee

I'll be Last on this one then.


----------



## aldra

??????


----------



## moblee

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Get off Phil

one last member is more than enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*ME*  
Your everywhere I go :!: :!: 
Do you remember the film Fatal attraction :lol:


----------



## aldra

Can I help it if this old heart beats faster whenever you are near :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: With Twelve children between (Well not us)  We couldn't teach each other much :lol:


----------



## aldra

You never know :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Where did this suddenly come from :?: :?: 

Two places to be last :?: :?: :?: 

Oh well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm too old to keep both running, its hard enough with one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could get very confusing responding on one to something on the other   :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I agree :roll:


----------



## aldra

Go to bed

both of you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not just confusing, hard to keep up with both :!: :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

I can't keep up with this :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither can I :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Which thread is the right thread for the last post?
I have to return to Rouen cathedral or there'll be no fishing. :?


----------



## aldra

adonisito-just make sure its open this time


----------



## adonisito

I will, I will. Otherwise I'll be decorating the spare room.


----------



## Christine600

I'm last in the other thread too!


----------



## aldra

Not you as well Christine, I give up 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Not you as well Christine, I give up 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


Well this thread is more well-behaved with no ghost page at the end.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Well this thread is more well-behaved with no ghost page at the end.


But the other one is older & bigger, size is important sometimes :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Preference should be given to the original thread therefore this thread should be ignored after this post 

Which of course would make me the last ever poster on it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I totally agree Steve

now there's a first :lol: :lol: :lol:

LAST


----------



## SomersetSteve

You agree with me, is that that I should be LAST :?:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

definately :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ok, then I am indeed

*LAST
LAST
LAST
LAST
LAST*


----------



## aldra

OK OK 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I give up, you can be last on this one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

not before time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

As they say a ghost will always come back to haunt you ...but untill it does ITS GOTTA BE MEEEEEEEEEEEEE...HA, HA, HA ..!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hey :!: You just pinched Aldra's last place :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

I agree with you. Let's stop this nonsense and let this post be the last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Definitely, every post on here should be the last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

This is now officially THE LAST 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

I quite agree


----------



## aldra

what, officially ?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

As officially as I can :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

good then I can be last

What was the prize again? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ill take it now please :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The prize is the sense of achievement :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You have just underwhelmed my sense of achievement


----------



## Christine600

OK. I agree. We stop now.


----------



## tokkalosh

Excuse, I was well settled in here ... you knocked me off my perch!!


----------



## aldra

tokkalosh, you must have petrified on that perch

A good shake and you are off again :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll just spread my wings then :lol:


----------



## aldra

good, try flying now

but slowly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Going round in circles  :lol:


----------



## aldra

right, you are absolutely perfect for last member to post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I will land right here then.


----------



## aldra

Be my guest Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Evening all, think it's my turn for a while


----------



## aldra

A good run Steve but its over now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was a good run especially as this is the version we'd agreed you could be last on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

yes, but WHEN can I be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not now, Sandra. Perhaps later?


----------



## aldra

Promises Promises :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

aldra said:


> yes, but WHEN can I be last :lol: :lol:


Whenever no one else posts after you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll not live that long

Should be a concession to age :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

There should be, but who said the world was fair :?:


----------



## aldra

Its not fair


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not 'til September as we used to tell the girls - Bridgwater Fair being the last Wednesday in September


----------



## aldra

When the cows come home

wonder Why that saying came about???


----------



## tokkalosh

Just for you Aldra.............

Till the cows come home
Meaning
For a long but indefinite time.

Origin
Cows are notoriously languid creatures and make their way home at their own unhurried pace. That's certainly the imagery behind 'till the cows come home' or 'until the cows come home', but the precise time and place of the coining of this colloquial phrase isn't known. It was certainly before 1829 though, and may well have been in Scotland. The phrase appeared in print in The Times in January that year, when the paper reported a suggestion of what the Duke of Wellington should do if he wanted to maintain a place as a minister in Peel's cabinet:

If the Duke will but do what he unquestionably can do, and propose a Catholic Bill with securities, he may be Minister, as they say in Scotland "until the cows come home."

Groucho Marx was never one to pass up an opportunity for a play on words and this occurs in his dialogue of the 1933 film Duck Soup:

"I could dance with you till the cows come home. Better still, I'll dance with the cows and you come home."


----------



## aldra

For that Tricia you can now be last

Although if you are still flying round in circles that could be difficult---last, first, last, first

Just like the rest of us :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Awh, thanks, I'll try and land now then :wink: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Runway 27 west cleared for landing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Landing gear down, coming in now  

Yeah, I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I remember visiting my uncle and us going out to get the cows home.

The strange thing - one of the cows were always last!


----------



## tokkalosh

....... and one of them was always first :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ill settle for last ,first :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll be last, but by no means least


----------



## SomersetSteve

You're certainly not least, but you're also not last


----------



## aldra

you were last ,last Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

For over 12 hours as well    

Oooops, sorry, you're meant to be last on this one, still, you can always try again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1943

I'm not playing anymore - I hate losing!


----------



## SomersetSteve

So do I


----------



## Christine600

I love to be last!


----------



## dealgan

Be quiet ! Some of us are trying to work  


Last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Some of us should be working  

Still, last for now


----------



## dealgan

Did someone say something in here ?


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think they might have


----------



## dealgan

No. It must have been in my mind


----------



## SomersetSteve

Possibly, but I thought I heard something :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No - it's quiet in here. Cannot hear a thing.


----------



## tokkalosh

Very quiet eh


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could almost hear a pin drop


----------



## dealgan

I wondered what that noise was. :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You should pick it up.


----------



## dealgan

Ah there it is.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Waste of time me looking for it then


----------



## dealgan

Do you want it ? I have a few spares.


----------



## Christine600

No, you just keep them for us.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I concluded long ago that hoarding paper clips, rubber bands and pins was never going to have any positive benefits since when I've been trying to avoid accumulating them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm only hording internet postings. :lol:


----------



## dealgan

And you are doing very well :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Does anyone know what a Machzone van is? I am assuming it is similar to the day vans used by Rap stars, you know, black, tinted windows, 5L petrol, mini bar and plush furnishing. Maybe someone on here can help.


----------



## dealgan

Nope, no idea


----------



## SomersetSteve

See my avatar for an example :!: 

They stopped the motor home side if the business some years ago as most of the staff came up to retirement at the same time.


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Steve, time for you to get down


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was a long run, wasn't it :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, spring has sprung since you got up there


----------



## Christine600

Well done Tricia - he had reigned long enough! :lol:


----------



## aldra

My turn now


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm back again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sure you are! :evil:


----------



## aldra

Most definitely :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I am backest!


----------



## aldra

Now that word Christine , I don't know

most back??????


----------



## Christine600




----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm lastiest


----------



## aldra

And I'm firstiest

And last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm back up in here. :?


----------



## aldra

although not last Christine  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all - bit cooler today again, almost typical March weather :roll: 

Now I know you won't reply because no-one really wants to talk about the weather so I could be here for a while :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's sunny but cool and breezy here  

See, someone did want to talk about the weather


----------



## aldra

lovely sunny day here too


----------



## Christine600

Typical march here too. So I might as well sit inside and post here.


----------



## aldra

you cant be last though on both threads --that's greedy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Sandra - I'm the last one to be greeedy.


----------



## aldra

next to the last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No Sandra, you're next to last


----------



## tokkalosh

You're all wrong .... it's me


----------



## aldra

But once again its me Tricia :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What did you say?


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good afternoon all, am I last :?:


----------



## aldra

Yes you were, but not now


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all, hope you have had a good day  
Please feel free NOT to tell me about it on this thread :wink: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK. Everyone but Tricia - I've had a slow and ordinary day.


----------



## aldra

My day has been ok too

How has yours been Tricia? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Mine was busy, wonder what today will bring - apart from rain


----------



## Christine600

Lots of rain so far. And coffee!  And wind. And hopefully some mail soon.


----------



## SomersetSteve

We need the rain but why can't it come at night :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

Sun has just come out here


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's come out and then gone again here    

Still, at least I'm last for now


----------



## aldra

The sunshine is lasting well here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Lovely and sunny, but cold and windy here.

That is the last of this weather bulletin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

A very good last weather report :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cazzie

I'd better but in on this one too. Weather down here in Cornwall is bright and breezy with the occasional sharp shower,


----------



## aldra

heavy outbursts of hailstones here now


----------



## Cazzie

Time you had a rest now Aldra or you'll be too tired to stop up late for 'night owls'.


----------



## aldra

I just leave the computer on carry on with cooking etc and pop back to check new post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cooking... Nearly teatime...      

Very cold wind here now


----------



## aldra

Time to open that wine Steve

Unwind and relax :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I've been too busy packing my bags and preparing what to bring to post here.


----------



## aldra

How many bags do you need for a week Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You should know how much a lady needs to take on trips away


----------



## aldra




----------



## Christine600

I have many bags packed in the suitcase. To separate stuff. 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

There's always a simple explanation :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

just back from Southport, couldn't believe it, it was High Tide and the

beach was closed, first time I've ever seen the sea there without 

binoculars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I saw the sea at Weston-super-Mare once, was a real surprise :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I live a mile or so inland with a hill between me and the sea. So I rather hope I do not see the sea.


----------



## aldra

Not far to drive to reach the sea Christine, that must be nice


----------



## Cazzie

I've yet to see the sea in at Mont St. Michel but we're only half a mile from it here.
Thought I might be last on here tonight but I've just noticed Cabby is still around. I think Aldra has gone to bed. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cazzie


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm first to be last today.


----------



## aldra

Have a good trip Christine, I hope the weather improves


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm trying to remember if I've been to Mont St Michel with the tide in - it covers some of the car parks at spring tides!

Hope your bags in your cases have a good trip Christine - you as well of course


----------



## aldra

in spite of all the chat
I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

OK where are you all???


----------



## tokkalosh

Engrossed in soap :roll:


----------



## aldra

The bubbles are difficult :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm in my MH at last!


----------



## Cazzie

I've been on the red wine    

Our trip to France has had to be put off till after Easter so I'm drowning my sorrows.    

Cazzie


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've been watching Crufts, now enjoying a malt


----------



## Patty123

me too, watching Crufts that is, didn't realise it was being televised so missed it yesterday.

Patty


----------



## Christine600

Time for some breakfast!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Would be time for a coffee if Barb wasn't clipping a dog in the kitchen


----------



## aldra

I watched Crufts too


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was actually watching the previous days that we'd recorded, going to be a day behind all through it  

Good that they enforced the new health rules.

That's me last for now


----------



## aldra

Hi Steve I watch the German Shepherds carefully, hate that sloping back Long haired don't have it, straight backed, heavy boned

Don't think they accept them though at Crufts or maybe they do now


----------



## SomersetSteve

The German Shepherd breed standard per the Kennel Club says "short hair", there doesn't seem to be one for Long Haired GS. Does yours have a KC pedigree? Just because they don't meet the standard doesn't mean they aren't pedigree and hence available as fresh bloodline.


----------



## Christine600

I like cream in my coffee. Dog hairs not so much! :?


----------



## aldra

Steve, he has a full pedigree with plenty of championship winners.His mother was short haired his father long. We only have the long haired so have to be careful when choosing a pup There was talk of allowing the long haired breed into Crufts some time back

I dislike cream in coffee and dog hairs and long haired Shepherds tend not to shed the long coat and the undercoat is more like fur that is brushed out

Here endeth the lesson :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds like there's hope for the breed yet.

My Charlie - non pedigree oversized toy poodle, too big for a miniature! - loved watching Crufts :!:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning everyone

Shadow, like Charlie, loves watching dogs on Tv


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all, welcome to a murky, misty Sunday morning   

Does Shadow "talk" to the dogs on TV :?: Charlie was :!:


----------



## aldra

unfortunately yes :lol: :lol: :lol:, not barking, he saves that for any violence on the tv, does not approve of that :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Charlie only reacts to animals, trouble is he barks and the elephant/dog/eagle/whatever goes away when the shot changes - can be difficult to hear the TV but he is very amusing :!:


----------



## Christine600

I remember our cat was very interested in various animals on the TV. We lost our dog when I was 1 year old so I do not remember. :wink:


----------



## aldra

how is the trip going Christine?


----------



## SomersetSteve

We had a cat that used to lie on top of our old TV and try to catch the movement she could see from there. She did once go to sleep sat up there and literally dropped off :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yes, Christine keep us up to date on your trip


----------



## Christine600

Staying outside a closed grocery store in Vinjeøra. The sea is 30 feet away and a strong wind is blowing along the fjord. Better not get seasick! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Sounds great, unless you need grocerys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds good, 30ft from the sea :!: 

Well placed for groceries when it opens in the morning or is shut for good :?:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight everyone, sleep well


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm feeling mean tonight so I'll post last thing to be last longest :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

It's shut for good, Steve!

But this thread isn't.


----------



## aldra

are you back home now Christine????


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't know about Christine but I'm back last


----------



## aldra

but not least :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I know, I'm last but not least - just as you were :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just checking you knew you were not least Steve  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I hope you know you aren't least either - neither are you last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No I'm not back home. Paid £27 or so  to drive the tunnell to Kristiansund. It's a lovely small town on some islands but wind and rain today. We can see a seafood restaurant from where we are staying so probably some local specialities tonight.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's some toll to pay  :!:  :!: 

I've visions from the programme I watched coming in to my head - I am SO jealous :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> That's some toll to pay  :!:  :!:


Over 3.5 tonnes so taxed as a LGV! 8O :? I think it will be been there, done that, loved the place, not coming back soon. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine I didn't realise your mum was with you, thats why I thought you were home

Probably worth the tolls for the views--you only live once :lol: :lol: :lol:

and I've never even been there


----------



## Christine600

True, Sandra! And the atlantic road going south is very pretty. And windy today.  Even scary across one or two bridges. :?


----------



## aldra

Ill bet is was in the wind


----------



## SomersetSteve

Some of the bridges I saw I would think would be very scary in a wind  

Don't let it deter you from being last though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No Christine, you can be last if you want to


----------



## Christine600

OK I'll keep this spot warm for a while.


----------



## SomersetSteve

You're most welcome to keep it warm


----------



## aldra

seems to me some people are just greedy hogging both threads :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Me me me me me!


----------



## SomersetSteve

They are greedy aren't they :?: :twisted: :twisted: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

yes, its a sign of the times :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I blame Thatcher for it


----------



## aldra

well, we have to blame someone


----------



## SomersetSteve

We do indeed


----------



## aldra

I think I shall blame ??????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think we can blame the next to last post. At any time.


----------



## aldra

Oh Christine, now I am hurt

You did mean Chris though didn't you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh dear Sandra, your run has come to an end, you are now next to last so Christine is blaming you - not sure what for though :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Actually I think she is blaming you Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Moi :?: :?: :?: :?: 

Not guilty m'lud :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right that's long enough to be last Steve

Times up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You are strict today Sandra  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

My best school ma'm voice

8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Excuse me, ma'm!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry teacher, am I the last to get here tonight :?:


----------



## aldra

last to get there, first to go :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I should have brought an apple.


----------



## SomersetSteve

For teacher :?: 

Takes more than that to bribe me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aldra

ok, two apples then Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you teacher :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How about some home made meat balls? My mum is getting aquainted with the MH kitchen.


----------



## aldra

Thought you would get her to cook in the MH Christine

Save a portion for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Pity we can't pop round and sample them


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Thought you would get her to cook in the MH Christine


After a while she wanted something other than my spaghetti.


----------



## aldra

Things are looking up then with a resident cook on board


----------



## SomersetSteve

Spaghetti would be a change from boil in the bag rice when we're away


----------



## aldra

Steve, there is no answer to that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

so where are you all

I like to be last, but not lonely


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm here now, guess that makes me last


----------



## Christine600

Been driving today - almost home now. :wink:


----------



## aldra

lovely to hear from you

but not that lonely to give up the last place :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Were is everyone??? It would have been lonely on here if I hadn't been out all day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Im here but ended up with 9 + us for tea

Need to stop the wine, makes me feel generous in my invites
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last now I've updated my website for the Steam Gala

http://trainsferriesbuses.co.uk/ssg12.htm


----------



## Christine600

So much steam, Steve!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can get really steamy sometimes


----------



## Christine600

Steamy can be funny I know.


----------



## aldra

Ohhh, I can almost smell them


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can't put the smell on but I'm going to try getting a video on YouTube soon.


----------



## aldra

Great Steve although I'll need the link when you do


----------



## SomersetSteve

Got a few other things to do first but it's slowly climbing my list of priorities


----------



## Christine600

Then posting here is quite high on that list, Steve?


----------



## aldra

Naturally, Christine


----------



## Christine600

It seems to be higher on mine today.


----------



## aldra

What only today????? :lol:

Ill try for last tomorrow then


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've been busy updating sites and planning to start a rebuild of another next, but seeing that you are so important to me I thought I'd drop by and be last for a while


----------



## aldra

How lovely  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I value the company on here, especially when I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Yes - everybody is so eager to comment on ones posts!


----------



## aldra

So they are Christine  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let me point out that - i agree! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Isn't it time you went travelling Christine :lol: :lol:

I cant keep up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Poor girl, hardly home and you want her to go away again


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Sandra, seems like everyone else is having a lie in this morning   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It is a lovely day


----------



## Christine600

And a great evening too!


----------



## aldra

That it is Christine

Its dark here now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Dark here too...well not indoors but outside.


----------



## aldra

Dark everywhere

We cant afford the electric and have run out of candles 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you have your computer screen then to give some light!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It would be sunny here but it's too dark to see it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It would be sunny here too but the rain is closer and blocking the sun.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That can be a problem here too, today though the clouds are starting to break up and the sun is peeking through


----------



## Christine600

I'm cheering for the sun only it's not helping. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's worked here


----------



## aldra

No sun yet but no rain either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Still lovely here


----------



## aldra

still dry here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Still wet here. So no need to leave the computer to go outside. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Thinking about doing the garden

only thinking mind you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Still sunny here - I'm thinking about not doing the garden whilst having a coffee


----------



## aldra

Now sunny here

I thought so much I did not have time to do the Garden :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The rain stopped so I popped down to the MH to check if it missed me. And it does.


----------



## aldra

Id miss you if you stopped posting


----------



## SomersetSteve

We'd all miss anyone who stop posting here    

I didn't get round to thinking about the garden before darkness hid the sun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Id miss you if you stopped posting


I better post then.  :lover:


----------



## aldra

Soooooooo good


----------



## Christine600

I'm still here!


----------



## SomersetSteve

So am I :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

and I'm back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I move forward


----------



## aldra

and I'm last :smilebox:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No Sandra, I'm last not you


----------



## Christine600

I'm here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

There's a coffee for you on the other thread


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oooooh goodie, coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> There's a coffee for you on the other thread


Excellent! What can this thread offer?


----------



## aldra

To late
Decaffeinated now   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ovaltine here now   :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

me here now


----------



## SomersetSteve

So am I


----------



## aldra

go to bed

I am LAST :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You were indeed last for quite a long time - but now I'm last - with a coffee by my side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I have a coffee by my side too - we must be kindred spirits.


----------



## SomersetSteve

We must be - I've just got another one :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Kindred Spirits!!!!!!

Caffeine junkies more like :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmm... Love that caffeine buz, nerve endings all atingle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Kindred Spirits!!!!!!
> 
> Caffeine junkies more like :lol: :lol: :lol:


Takes one to know one I say. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Both beautiful people

even if saturated by caffeine 8O


----------



## Christine600

Or saturated with wine like tonight.


----------



## aldra

Oh, christine

jooooinnne meee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No wine here


----------



## Christine600

Cheers!


----------



## aldra

Finished mine now Christine

I try to be good

and fail every time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You two are rubbing it in tonight    

Still, I'm last for now


----------



## aldra

You are steve

except fo me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Good morning, Sandra & Steve.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning to you, too


----------



## Christine600

May the sun be with you!


----------



## aldra

It still is Christine, a lovely day


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all, just back from another day at the West Somerset Railway Spring Steam Gala - fantastic weather :!:    

If this holds I reckon we'll get away in the MH this week for a day or two, meanwhile - I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think it will hold Steve so enjoy your trip


----------



## Christine600

The sun is back in it's bed so I might as well hang here for a while. :wink:


----------



## aldra

So, you only visit us when the sun has gone to bed???

take your laptop into the garden :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol: No, too cold outside! The wine will get too cold.


----------



## aldra

You should drink white

I needs to be chilled :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But I don't. 8O


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Christine

You were up late last night


----------



## Christine600

Yes I was - not by choice though. :roll:


----------



## aldra

so I heard

What is it where you live?

If they are not digging up the roads, 

They are partying all night
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's good afternoon from a super sunny Somerset, been to Minehead for a stroll on the prom, people on the beach...









Somehow I found my way on to the station to see some more steam locos in action


----------



## aldra

Now why does that not surprise me Steve


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> What is it where you live?
> 
> If they are not digging up the roads,
> 
> They are partying all night
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: It's my mums house - so nice and quiet she says - when she take off her hearing aid. :roll: The roadworks are fortunately over, but every weekend people walk by or are given a lift to/from a nice place for such pickups just across the road outside my bedroom. And these people are going to/from the only pub/hotel around here. And teenagers with new tires make sure they smoke off some of the rubber and others show off their car stereos. A typical night out I guess. 8O 
Oh and I forgot those unfortunate souls that have lost their friends shouting their names. And all the lame jokes they bond over laughing out loud.


----------



## aldra

Right, so mental note

Do not visit Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Evening all


Dave p


----------



## aldra

Hi Dave

lovely to have you visit


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Right, so mental note
> 
> Do not visit Christine :lol: :lol:


Indeed! Except for when I'm in my MH.


----------



## aldra

mental note made

Christine--motor home :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

aldra said:


> Now why does that not surprise me Steve


What surprised me was that Barb hadn't realised the gala was going on seeing as I'd been there all day yesterday :!:

Christine - your place definitely isn't the place for a quiet night, could be good for going to the pub from though :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> mental note made
> 
> Christine--motor home :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well - it depends on who's parked next to me ofcourse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Christine - your place definitely isn't the place for a quiet night, could be good for going to the pub from though :?: :?:


:lol: Yes even in the rain you would not get too wet!


----------



## aldra

Are they British type pubs Christine?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine must be down the pub, she's not here this morning


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Are they British type pubs Christine?


The buildings yes but not the mentality of the people. We don't have the same tradition of meeting up at the pub. And we have many more cafe's with little or no alcohol.


----------



## aldra

Could well be a dying tradition now, Traditional pubs are closing at a rate of knots or changing into places where the restaurant side is the most important


----------



## SomersetSteve

Either that or they're places to get large numbers very drunk who then cause huge problems in town centres


----------



## Christine600

This thread is like an online pub though.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Whereas the rival thread is an online coffee shop :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well its a change from coffee :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Strange we both thought of coffee at exactly the same time   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think we are winning her over, Steve! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We are at last


----------



## Christine600

I'll drink to that!









...whoops wrong drink!


----------



## aldra

At the rate you pour that down your throat---

I'm beginning to have second thoughts about you Christine :lol: :lol:

Your nearly as fast as me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Too late for coffee now - Ovaltine or a whisky next :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

Oh heck steve

Is there a dilemma on the choice?

me I don't like either :lol: :lol:

Strictly a wine person


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just had Ovaltine, still time for a whisk(e)y - trouble is the choice is then Irish, Scotch or Bourbon


----------



## aldra

Loads of whiskey here, problem is we don't drink it

and you are too far away


----------



## SomersetSteve

Next time you're heading south...


----------



## aldra

Not long before we head for Dover

Crossing on the 18th of April


----------



## Christine600

No whisky here - but would not mind tasting your Irish, Steve!


----------



## aldra

christine are you alcoholic hic hic hic :lol: :lol: :lol:

I need a friend


----------



## SomersetSteve

We're all your friends Sandra


----------



## aldra

I definately know that :grouphuuug:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


>


It's Sandra and Albert? on the left I can see that. And those in the middle might be my mum and me with the swedish cider. That leaves you Steve with the pint? And is it Phil you are cheering with?


----------



## aldra

Is it you or your mum on the right that keeps falling down drunk Christine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It must be me and my mum looking down at me with THOSE eyes. :?


----------



## aldra

I like the way she hoists you back up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is family for you! :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Todays todo item is to clean up in the MH garage. So the sun is shining and I have no more excuses. :wink:


----------



## aldra

and???????

is it done


----------



## Christine600

Yes the garage got done! =D> =D> =D> 

...so today I have time to be last!


----------



## aldra

You'll have more time tomorrow

an extra hour in the morning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A very easy way to get an extra hour!   :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not really Christine

Now you will know what time you really get up :lol: :lol: :lol:  

and you have to get up an hour earlier to get that extra hour

My bedside clock now tells the correct time, Ive had to deduct an hour since winter time


----------



## Christine600

So your clock was also incorrect - the difference beeing that you knew.


----------



## aldra

Its a built in one and fiddly to change so half the year its wrong, the other half its right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just had lunch! With coffee! Now here is a live video of me visiting MHF


----------



## aldra

Oh, and I have always pictured you with hair, but I see you prefer the shaved head look :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Shaved in the mornings, long and wavy in the evening.


----------



## aldra

I hate hair

very long thick hair when young

now much thinner and letting it grow so I can put it up


----------



## SomersetSteve

Glad to see you've been busy in my absence   

I'm back now, got myself a coffee and I'm LAST


----------



## aldra

for a while Steve, a very little while   

Well where did you go??????


----------



## SomersetSteve

To the New Forest, yesterday we went round Exbury gardens, lovely there - beautiful weather, camelias and magnolias in flower, a meadow of daffs...

Back to reality now


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great, Steve! We opted for rain on our trip a little while back. :?


----------



## aldra

Sounds absolutely great Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was lovely, feel far better for it


----------



## aldra

Sounds absolutely perfect

Did you remember to say hello to the ponies


----------



## SomersetSteve

Saw plenty of ponies - including several miniature Shetlands which we hadn't come across before - and more donkeys than usual around Beaulieu


----------



## Christine600

The forecast for easter seems wet to me. So perhaps I should take my mum for another trip! :roll:


----------



## aldra

Woke up ill  

Really sore throat


----------



## SomersetSteve

Try gargling with wine :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope you're OK now.


----------



## Christine600

I'm told gargling with cognac helps. Not on the throat but on the mood. So I guess wine would work in a similar way?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Psychological help is a good as any other :!: 

A little of what you fancy does you good after all


----------



## Christine600

I fancy posting last! :idea: 

And it did make me feel goooood!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Did it :?: 

That's good to hear


----------



## aldra

well my turn now to be last


----------



## Christine600

Oh?


----------



## aldra

You have felt good long enough Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK - I'll have some coffee then. :twisted:


----------



## aldra

That should make you feel good again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I do! And I also get a laugh out of watching my mum. She is watching something she recorded on her PVR. The news from earlier today!


----------



## aldra

There is no answer to that Christine 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well she is partial to reruns - like the ones with James Herriot.


----------



## aldra

Well she should love the news--one long rerun on every channel :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad she hasn't discovered this thread yet! 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Are you implying this thread is a rerun   :? :?


----------



## Christine600

No no no - just a revival!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Phew, that's a relief :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK I'll sleep here tonight.


----------



## aldra

Rise and shine Christine time to change places


----------



## Christine600

OK, Sandra - is breakfast ready?


----------



## aldra

Well past breakfast time Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not only is it past breakfast time - I've just realised it's coffee time :!:


----------



## aldra

again? 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Soon be lunch - and a coffee to follow   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Always coffee time, Sandra.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've now got my afternoon cup of....

*...coffee*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Me too, Steve! I can finally sit down after washing both the MH and the sedan underneath to get rid of the salt. 

Coffee always taste better after you have completed such a major task!


----------



## aldra

Well I'll just settle for last

And fresh orange juice :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Around here it usually rains enough to wash the salt off, this year it hasn't  

MH hasn't been out when salt is being used (that wasn't often this year either) but the car...

Oh well, another thing to prevaricate about :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's not much work Steve - I just put the garden sprinkler under the car for a while - move it a few times.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's one way of doing it :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Sandra - been caught with any April Fools yet :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No, I don't suffer fools gladly :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've seen loads of April Fool stuff from big firms - car that changes colour according to your mood, dog arrested for driving without a licence, a camera that hovers so you don't need a tripod and load more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

There will be loads on the web

I fancy the camera, is it on sale yet? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The old classic about a certain petrol station selling out old petrol for 1/3 of the price was the first thing I read online this morning.
Aha - it's April Fools Day was my first thought. It is not a very clever one anymore. But just read a followup - many people showed up! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right that's long enough Christine, I left you last as I was twice last on the other forum :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a sense of fair play :lol: :lol: 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

No problem as I've almost gassed up for free. So'm almost happy!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Wish I could gas up for free


----------



## Christine600

Almost beeing the operative word...

...it turned out to be 1/3 of the normal price . And the additional 2/3 you had to pay as an april fools day price. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not so cheap then   

Last thing again now, just time to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Steve  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Steve and Sandra!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Christine    

Sandra's late on parade today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

All present and correct now Sir :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Whop! Clicked in here then mu mum shouted lunch. So the internet addicts dilemma - eat a lovely lunch and find that the list of new posts are gone afterwards - or keep reading here and make my own lunch later?

No competition really - you loose!


----------



## aldra

Quite right Christine  get those priorities right especially as you have not cooked it  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Exactly! And it was a delicious omelette.


----------



## aldra

Go and have a coffee now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Thank you!  And a little cake?


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've just finished my coffee but I would love a bit of cake


----------



## aldra

Too near teatime Steve, will spoil your appetite :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well it is now - though a piece of cake would go well as dessert


----------



## aldra

I'll bake you one 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Can you make a chocolate one, Sandra?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ooooooooooh :!: :!: :!: :!: 

Chocolate cake :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Steve they definitely used TCut at the dealers when we collected the van to remove the scratches on the windows. I asked them what they were using and stood and watched them. As it was a new van I was nervous 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Sunshine outside - coffee inside.


----------



## aldra

Dull here may brighten up, Im off to bed now to try to get some sleep, if I can Breathe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Happy dreams, Sandra! Get well soon!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmm, T Cut seems to have got on the coffee drinkers forum :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope you get some sleep, 'tis the best healer


----------



## aldra

You could try coffee on the windows :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well the windows in the MH have a brown tone already.


----------



## SomersetSteve

If I was in need of a caffeine fix I could try licking the windows  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Whatever takes your fancy Steve 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'd put that on youtube, Steve! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

'Fraid not Sandra, I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok then I,ll ignore that 2 minutes 

I'm first--today


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I'm second (or is it third) last today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Lunch time now methinks


----------



## Christine600

A very slow and late breakfast here. I love those!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I had a leisurely early lunch    

I wonder what's for tea :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Soon be tea time then you can think about breakfast :lol: :lol: :lol:

We are having lamb this evening and chilled white wine for me, red for him


----------



## SomersetSteve

We're having roast chicken with stuffing  

Got supper to think about then before I think about brekkie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

We're having lamb today.


----------



## aldra

snap!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And again on saturday!


----------



## aldra

haven't sorted out Saturday yet 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Chips.......................... and lots of em............  

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I'm on my way---soon Ray, polish up those wrinkles 

Chips and wrinkles :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Our chicken was really good    

Now I've thought about food I've got the nibbles...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning from a very sunny Bury


----------



## SomersetSteve

So, you've sent your rain down here have you :?: :twisted: :twisted: 

Last Thursday walking along Mudeford Quay in tee shirts, today it's cold and wet


----------



## aldra

Well you wanted our water so I sent you some :lol: 

Generous to a fault, that's me


----------



## SomersetSteve

Clearing up here now - but as it's a bank holiday coming up I'm sure we'll get more :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So do the bank accept rain deposits then? :wink:


----------



## aldra

Never happy these Southerners Christine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nah, it's the Northerners who whinge - usually about us Southerners   

Actually I've got a Yorkshire/Lincolnshire ancestor to muddy my Cornish lineage   

If anyone knows where Langrin is in Yorks/Lincs it would help building my family tree - it doesn't appear in any searches I've done but that was her place of birth on the Census forms, changing which county it was in between 1881 and 1891.


----------



## aldra

Well Steve at least some decent blood in your lineage :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, most of it is Cornish - that way I can deny being English when needs be


----------



## Christine600

Well one of my ancestors fled Scotland for Norway - so here I am. 8O :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Due to the Vikings and then the Norman "input" Norwegians are probably closer to the English than the Scots are


----------



## aldra

Gosh, its too late for that

Christine welcome sister :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am a true Scot by birth


----------



## SomersetSteve

This is becoming a non English thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Except like Topsy

I think I just grew 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Due to the Vikings and then the Norman "input" Norwegians are probably closer to the English than the Scots are


So you should move to Norway and I back to Scotland.


----------



## aldra

No Christine, think of all that rain and midges 8O :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine600 said:


> SomersetSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the Vikings and then the Norman "input" Norwegians are probably closer to the English than the Scots are
> 
> 
> 
> So you should move to Norway and I back to Scotland.
Click to expand...

But I'm not English, I'm Cornish - the Anglo Saxons should go back to Germany and leave Britain to the Britons


----------



## aldra

A Cornish pasty

mmm I could eat one of those


----------



## SomersetSteve

So could I [IMAGE]http://www.emotihost.com/drooling/1.gif[/IMAGE]


----------



## aldra

just heard about the little girls death in the New Forest, left me feeling very depressed


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is a bit of a downer  

Close to "home" as we go to the NF quite often.


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> But I'm not English, I'm Cornish - the Anglo Saxons should go back to Germany and leave Britain to the Britons


This is getting too complicated. Think I'll stay where I am. Atleast until over Easter.


----------



## SomersetSteve

We'll let Vikings visit us - as long as they avoid looting and pillaging


----------



## aldra

Come on Steve, a bit of pillaging is ok :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Perhaps if we limit it to Yorkshire :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

and a bit over the border into Lancashire :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Travelling with a MH is expensive so I think a little looting and pillaging is to be expected.


----------



## aldra

and welcomed


----------



## SomersetSteve

So as long as I wear a horned helmet I can loot and pillage in Lancashire :?: :?:   

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Im just trying to imagine you in a horned helmet Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

How I dress in the privacy of my own home...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And in nothing else. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Have you been peeping :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol: No I was too tired and went to bed.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning christine :hello2: :love10:


----------



## aldra

good morning Phil and Christine and Steve when he arrives


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all!


----------



## aldra

Woaa, Christine what happened to the afternoon???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It seems to be fair flying by here :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Woaa, Christine what happened to the afternoon???? :lol: :lol:


I saved it for later!


----------



## SomersetSteve

So for you it's now afternoon - or is it tomorrow :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's tomorrow now.

...oh wait - it was - now it is today? :?


----------



## aldra

Its Easter Sunday   

A very happy Easter to you all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Happy Easter everyone - a day for chocolate not coffee    

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Chocolate AND coffee here.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine600 said:


> Chocolate AND coffee here.


It is here as well


----------



## aldra

Just finished an excellent Easter Sunday lunch

and have had a strong coffee--no chocolate though


----------



## Christine600

Let me text you some, Sandra!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Chocolate by text - the wonders of modern technology :!: :!: 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Id prefer you text me wine

white, dry and chilled


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> Chocolate by text - the wonders of modern technology :!: :!:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You could send it by Wonkavision  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Send it however you can--mine has just run out 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Run out of wine :?: :?: :?: Disaster :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

will just have to resort to decaff coffee


----------



## SomersetSteve

Soon be morning and then you can have a proper coffee


----------



## aldra

I am more interested in the honey

Only use a one flower, herb strain so I can taste the difference

Greek honey is fabulous


----------



## SomersetSteve

There you are then - have some honey, problem solved


----------



## aldra

Doesn't solve every problem though :lol: :lol:  

otherwise I'd always be last 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

But add it to coffee...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

that makes me last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

First to be last.


----------



## aldra

Second :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Third :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Morning girls


----------



## Christine600

MH almost packed - just need to bring the laptop down when I've had my coffee.


----------



## aldra

Don't forget to pack coffee Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Surely you have a supply in the MH permanently :?: :?: 

We do


----------



## aldra

Yes mine comes in packets Nescafe Gold
And the amount I drink I can afford to keep the motorhome stocked
without exceeding the weight limit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I've save on weight by not carrying decaff as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nescafe Gold Decaff £1.50 in Tesco today!!  
My first post on this thread - and just for a moment.....I'M LAST!


----------



## aldra

Wilmannie welcome, hope its not your last post


----------



## Christine600

Hi Wilmannie! 

Guess you're not last anymore. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Wilmannie, nice to see a new face on here, hope you pop in to be last again


----------



## aldra

But for now its a young face me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Your young face has so big ears, Sandra! 8O  :lol:


----------



## aldra

How did you know Christine? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Isn't that you in your avatar :?: :?:   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Oh forgot that photo of me, check out the teeth though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Cannot see any teeth - but your tounge looks great for pointing.


----------



## aldra

Is your battery fixed Christine?


----------



## SomersetSteve

She'd hardly have it loose in the MH, would she :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ha Ha 8O 8O 

anyway I'm last


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nope, I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Actually :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My battery is where it alsways has been. Somewhere inside the car. Probably close to the engine? :lol: 

And I am where I want to be - last!


----------



## aldra

Sorry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Would all pretenders please stand aside, I'm last now   

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Stood aside Steve

What now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

You're meant to stand aside for longer than that :!: :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right as long as I know :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I'm first up today, so I'm last!  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I am last up - for now. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Wow Willmannie 5.50am

You need to join the Early Birds Forum :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've been on here earlier than that Sandra :!: :!: :!: 

Good morning all, a special welcome to new contenders for the last place


----------



## aldra

goodmorning Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Sandra    

How are you this sunny morning... Oh, sun's gone again  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The sun ran past here too - I belive - it was so quick it could have been something else? :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's back again here - April showers, it can be sunny, dull and dry or sunny and raining all in 5 minutes :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Its cold here too

Just put the central heating on

Inverter now fitted and working (Phil-Rhino Instal)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not sure I need an inverter - but if I got one it would probably soon be essential   :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

To recharge the bikes whilst we travel and other bits and pieces
Slight problem though because the gas generator is directly wired in Phil had to install dedicated plugs for use with the inverter

Nice job though


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ooh dear, the complexity of camping today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Why not get some gas powered bikes, Sandra - bypassing the generator and the inverter? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That does sound easier :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

There's an answer to that

but I just can't think of it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You can do better than that, come on, why not gas powered bikes :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And gas powered internet! That would be something. 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could go with steam radio :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just because you are besotted with Steam trains


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've used a diesel powered computer


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> I've used a diesel powered computer


I bet it had many millibytes!


----------



## aldra

You are both just trying to be last under subtifuge

well its me

diesal powered computers 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is diesel powered, out on Exmoor beyond the reach of the mains - they have a diesel generator that powers amongst other things the computers. Bit worrying when you're working away and you hear the genny start to miss a beat :!:


----------



## aldra

Much worse when its your heart :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Depends if misses a beat or skips a beat  

This beauty stirs the heart www.5542.co.uk, once she's back together there'll be a Saturday at Buckfastleigh playing with her


----------



## aldra

Yes I must admit she is a beauty


----------



## SomersetSteve

Then we've got www.auto169.co.uk in progress to work with her - coming to railway near you soon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Wow she is rather special


----------



## SomersetSteve

She's in lots of little bits at present but we hope to have a section of the bodywork back on later in the year


----------



## Christine600

It would be great cruising around Europe in one of those.


----------



## SomersetSteve

It would but those dastardly continentals use different brakes so wouldn't take us


----------



## aldra

A late goodmorning


----------



## SomersetSteve

Very late today :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Good afternoon Sandra, did you think you were last :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

I did, but obviously I was wrong 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

You were it seems


----------



## aldra

Again :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Again and again and again and...

I'm last, I'm last, I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Have you no work to do?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not a lot, loads to do tomorrow though - that doesn't however mean you can be last all day :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> It would but those dastardly continentals use different brakes so wouldn't take us


So don't brake then! :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Quiet right Christine

Brakes are overrated :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The problem is theirs blow and ours suck   

Brakes I'm talking about:!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness for that

My heart is fluttering :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like a lot of wind to me!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey Steve, 
 If your brakes suck that sounds like a real bad problem! :lol:

(Am I last??.......still last??..... still la..........drat! )


----------



## SomersetSteve

Most cars and motorhomes have brakes that suck, buses and lorries ones that blow   

Wilmannie, you were last but that pleasure rarely lasts for long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Too true Steve
I'm last now


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Aldra,  
You're an early bird today. Is the sun shining in your part of the world? It's chilly & grey here but the blossoms are beautiful.


----------



## aldra

Not yet Wilmannie, but it looks as though it will later, bit chilly here too

Sometimes get up very early and have an afternoon nap later


----------



## Christine600

The sun is not shining here - but I don't care as long as I can be last!


----------



## aldra

Not yet Christine you must wait your turn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Move over everyone, it's my turn now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I have waited enoug!  

And I have been browsing aires while waiting. So many aires and so little time. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Aires at Fiat dealers or just by motorways :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think she alternates views of motorways and pylons Stave


----------



## aldra

Woops

I mean Steve 8O


----------



## adonisito

I am in the Loire, it is sunny and I am fishing. Arles was good as there was a festival on, bulls, camargue horses etc. Nowhere we have visited was shut. Mrs Adonisito is pleased with things,now all I have to do is catch something.  
I thought I should post as I have spent 10E on a week's internet.


----------



## aldra

Hi adonisito 

Lovely to hear from you, keep that sun shining for us next week

now you have no time to post ,get on and catch your tea
:lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

According to the French Meteo forecast it is pouring down here and 12 degrees -NOW ! 
In fact we are going to eat outside in the sun, so don't worry about next week Aldra, I reckon it'll be nice whatever the forecast says - except if it says sunny of course, then look out.


----------



## aldra

Ahhh, but are you eating FISH???

We are hard on here, no changing the subject :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Adonsito your site sounds better than my garages. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine, do you really think so :?: Your garages sound pretty good :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Adonisto, what can I say except I wish I was there :!:


----------



## aldra

He will manage Christine

But your garages

what bliss :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

While others are dreaming of sites I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

not really :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I am :!: :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

for a short while--maybe Steve :wink: :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just 2 minutes :!: :!: :!: Haven't you got any grandchildren to bath or something :?: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Need to pack the clothes in the van today to prepare for Monday


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone,
Today we have sunshine! But still wish I were on the Loire, Adonista, good luck with the fishing today! Aldra, where are you off to on Monday? Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Christine600

Finally I'm here!


----------



## moblee

Glad you made it :!:


----------



## aldra

Mon, Tues drive to Dover

Ferry from Dover on Wed- back at the end of June

France, Italy and who knows where :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Some are there, some are getting ready to go, leaves me here - LAST :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

not yet it doesn't :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## aldra

Oh go on--you can be the champion--in a little while :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Just until someone later comes along!


----------



## aldra

He's upset Wilmannie

Be gentle with him :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey Aldra, 

That's hard!! But I hope you have a great trip anyway!! Keep in touch!

Goodnight everyone, I'm just last for this minute!


----------



## aldra

I will try

But my track record of getting on line when away is abysmal

even when I've paid for it


----------



## Wilmannie

Go on, you can't resist us! get on line every chance!

But tonite Steve wants to be L A S T !!


----------



## aldra

true cant resist you all

I will try


----------



## Christine600

Tell them you'll hold your breath until it works.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Wilmannie said:


> But tonite Steve wants to be L A S T !!


I do, I do... And I AM :!: :!: :!:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

8) Hmmm .....


----------



## SomersetSteve

No matter how late you stay up someone's always later - plus sometimes Sandra seems to be up before my bed time :!: 

Still, another try at being last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hmm ...


----------



## aldra

goodmorning one and all


----------



## Christine600

Here - have some coffee!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, thanks for the coffee Christine, much appreciated


----------



## Christine600

It's time to brew another round I think.


----------



## aldra

Hot chocolate time now


----------



## Christine600

Actually I just fetched the can from the coffee maker. Todays last brew. 

But chocolate sounds good too - I'll have some with my coffee! :idea:


----------



## aldra

MMMM a Cadbury Flake or Marshmallows


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cadbury's Flake........ Almost worth getting the car and going to the all night garage    

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning all, need to finish packing a few clothes

Pork casserole in the slowcook ready for tea  

Will run on inverter whilst travelling


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning everyone and it's a good day here - but chilly. 
We're off to the Highlands to stay at Strathpeffer for a few days and are hoping for some sunshine.
Aldra, hope you have a great trip!


----------



## aldra

You too wilmannie


----------



## SomersetSteve

aldra said:


> Pork casserole in the slowcook ready for tea
> 
> Will run on inverter whilst travelling


I really must look into setting up a slow cooker in mine, either 12v or using an inverter.

Have a good trip Sandra and Wilmannie - you might be going in opposite directions but both ones I wish I were headed for!


----------



## Christine600

I also like the idea of a slow cooker. But I'm so slow to look into it.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, the leisurely life of a motorhomer, take things slowly


----------



## Christine600

Besides I'm too busy browsing the campsite directory. :roll:  It's the perfect activity to keep busy while watching harbour life outside the MH or watching TV. 

I often get too busy to remember to be last here!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Watching harbour life :?: You poor girl, no motorways :?: :?: 

It all sounds so much better than work or finishing changing the pond pump


----------



## Christine600

Atleast you managed to stay last for quite a while!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I did didn't I


----------



## Christine600

And you did it again!  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I probably should not reply here to keep this thread hidden down at the bottom but what is the fun in that? :roll: 

Besides I've been looking at campsite reviews for too long and my eyes are getting square.


----------



## SomersetSteve

But if it stays at the top we meet new people trying to be last    

More reviews :?: :?: Where are you off to this time :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

Nowhere in particular :wink: 

But I like to look trough and then save the ones I really would like to visit on my computer. So that I can look when abroad with no wifi.

Must have scanned close to a thousand sites the last few days!  :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

A thousand :?: :?: :?: You need to find a site by a motorway so you have something to look at :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But I look at campsites online. Then it does not matter whatever view I've got.  

Right now over some marshland and some distant harbour.

Besides tonight I'll get comfy on my 3 pillows and watch the telly a bit. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You seem to chose some nice sites - anything good on the TV now its dark :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

Yes I found a new episode with one of my favourite soaps.  

The site is great - lot's of seagulls to keep me company here. :lol:


----------



## aldra

hi from a rather rough channel crossing,weather brightening
dog limping bat wont let me look think its a graze


----------



## Christine600

And you found your way online!  But impressive as that may be I'm still taking your last place away from you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, you two seem to have had a busy day while I've been slaving away in a draughty office - so it's now my turn to be last


----------



## Christine600

Morning all! Having my first coffee while posting the last post. A nice combo!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just about ready for my third cup :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> Morning all! Having my first coffee while posting the last post. A nice combo!


And today is a rerun. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Seems like everybody has joined Sandra on her holiday.  

In my quest for interesting vistas I have now found a camp site filled with diggers and what not. They are giving the site an overhaul and adding new facilities. So I got a 50% discount thanks to the mess they have made. But they are not working in the weekend so I'm OK.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Diggers, wow :!: :!: :!: Lucky you :!: :!: 

I've been working surrounded by gravestones :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

To each their own! :lol: :lol: 

Also neither sun nor rain so nothing to complain over. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

They sell some very nice headstones... I'm not keen on them but it's a living :!: 

We've had sun and rain together with a good strong wind :roll: 

Still, I'm last for now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So you are pretty well covered weather wise. :lol:

And I finally have a complaint - I ate too much for supper and feel stuffed! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Guess it was a good supper Christine & you enjoyed it. Hope you had some wine too!
Just back from Ullapool and Strathpeffer, had a lovely time but the weather was doing its "4 seasons in a day" - every day! 
Beautiful tho'


----------



## SomersetSteve

Four seasons in a day :?: :?: Means you've had a year long holiday :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Christine, fancy overeating, you could have shared some :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I would have shared if you guys brought some wine!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'd have got some on the way    

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And had some on the way? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Only a little, I'd have saved plenty for you :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

Good - because I'm getting hungry!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've just had a pizza so I'm OK - for now


----------



## Christine600

Some fried leftovers - often they taste better than the original - stew in this case.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, 
I'm first to be last today, have a good day!


----------



## owl129

*Morning All*

 Hi morning all lovely day here at the mo long may it last :wink: 

paul


----------



## Christine600

Morning Wilmannie & Paul! Just popped in to say that I'm last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Last up you mean Christine!? :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I might have been last up but I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last up, last down, last on and last post.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bad luck, I was just quickly checking the forum as you posted so I'm last again


----------



## Christine600

So I'm last to be last too.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Actually you're second to last at the moment


----------



## Christine600

You are second to last too, Steve.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Am I :?: :?: 

Don't think so :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

i do :lol: 
greetings from Normandy


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone, 
Aldra, glad to see you've crossed the Channel & you're managing to keep in touch. How's the weather in Normandy?


----------



## Christine600

Parked on my dads driveway. No factories, motorway bridges or power lines to see. But a lake with angry swans.  Even got free EHU. Not a bad site!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sandra, you lucky thing being in Normandy :!: :!: :!: 

Christine, the lake isn't a bad substitute for powerlines, I could enjoy that view


----------



## Christine600

I'll hear with my dad.


----------



## SomersetSteve

With or without parents I'm last for now


----------



## Christine600

That is great, Steve! I'll just sit here and admire your effort! :twisted:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Meanwhile I seem to have accidentally volunteered to be a Trustee of a local charity... Not sure how that happened at an IT course :roll:


----------



## Christine600

You can always blame a computer glitch, Steve.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm sure it will be interesting


----------



## Christine600

As long as it does not stop you from beeing last here occasionally.


----------



## Christine600

Just me and my coffee cup saying hello.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Coffee time here as well


----------



## Christine600

And another one. 

Still at my dad's place. My brother got himself a new bike (a grown man and a bicycle) and he is racing about like a maniac. How long skidmarks can a grown man on a bike make? That is his quest! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ah!! Boys toys!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I belive he now try to find out how close to the flower beds he can get without actually falling into them... :roll: 

So I have a coffee and entertainment.


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I have an amusing image in mind as I drink my coffee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Unfortunately the entertainment is over - and the flowerbeds unharmed.  The rain chased everybody away.

But coffee indoors is OK too.


----------



## SomersetSteve

No entertainment :?: :?: Surely they aren't all afraid of getting wet :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now my brother went home. No more entertainment. :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Night Everyone, Time to snooze!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good night Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning - hope you slept well in the last places!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I slept very well thanks you Christine    

That's me last then :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Today I managed to fix the pump for the MH loo. So proud!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well done - I assume there wasn't a motorway to watch to distract you :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi all still chasing the sun but it gets away every time :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sandra you should stop and let the sun come to you.  

No motorway here. 8O  

But a new can of coffee. Smells really good!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone, We have the sun today thank goodness! Weather has been awful lately, can even see snow on the far hills! Aldra, are you still in Normandy? I see some comments indicating that weather is good in the Loire Valley. (Ah............rrg, just seen from your other post that you are in the Loire Valley - keep on south!!)


----------



## Christine600

Sun here too, Wilmannie  

Only problem the sun make my MH look really unwashed.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah well, Christine, Spring & Spring cleaning time eh?......Well, maybe next week if the sun's still shining!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Spring cleaning will have to wait - it ain't spring here at present


----------



## Wilmannie

Sorry about that Steve. 
The weather is a jumble this year but we have lots of beautiful blossoms and I'm hoping that we're heading for summer here now. No swallows though. We saw them leaving from Tarifa and gave them our address but .........


----------



## Christine600

Cleaning will have to wait for me too - my brother is visiting again tomorrow.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Blowing a gale, pouring with rain, blossom stripped from the trees...

Nothing else for it but to get a coffee and be *LAST*


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, best wishes with that then!


----------



## Christine600

Had a busy morning driving people around. But posting my first post this late really make me last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Last all night Christine, you deserve an extra coffee this morning!


----------



## Christine600

Extra coffee? Yeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh no :!: :!: She'll be on a caffeine buzz all day   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I need that buzz - just a quick visit here before I'm off to meetings. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Same here, meetings to go to all afternoon, stuff to get ready first - terrible, it gets in the way of being last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah the bliss of retirement and no more meetings!


----------



## Christine600

Meetings over and I'm outside some McD surfing the net. Might even wild camp in this large parking lot. 8O


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> Meetings over and I'm outside some McD surfing the net. Might even wild camp in this large parking lot. 8O


I did! And now I'm last here, the sun is shining and I'm having my coffee. What a day! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Rub it in why don't you :!: :!: It's raining here again


----------



## aldra

sunshine today, but not for long methinks,weather still bad in france


----------



## Wilmannie

Another beautiful sunny day here, we could get used to this!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sun's come out here, rivers are dropping slowly so flood risk reducing    

Spent an interesting afternoon working out how to use cyber cafe software so I could write procedures for the café staff to follow


----------



## Christine600

Weather still sunny in sweden - and I bought some more of that swedish cider. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Weather dull here but at least it's not raining - and I'm last


----------



## Christine600

No, you're not!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, you had a good run there Christine, my turn now


----------



## Christine600

Hurry up, Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm back :!: :!: 

Busy day, tax stuff to do on line, clients to see...

Nice trip to Burnham on Sea - Home Farm isn't flooded if anyone is interested


----------



## Christine600

That is good news for some I'm sure, Steve!

It's not raining here but it is coming - the clouds are only getting darker and thicker. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Threatening to rain again here    

Not much to do at the moment so I'll be last


----------



## Christine600

Rain outside - telly and laptop inside. Just like beeing home this.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning Everyone,
No rain here today, bright sunshine, green grass, trees in blossom, garden tidiest it'll be all year and good company arriving soon for the weekend. What more could I ask? (to be last for 10 minutes?? :?: )


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> (to be last for 10 minutes?? :?: )


Wish granted!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bright overcast here today, at least there's no flood warnings :!:


----------



## Christine600

So far today there has been rain, snow, sun, hail, winds and sleet.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Brightening up here now, soon be off out to enjoy it


----------



## Christine600

Glad to hear - it's getting better here too. And the best is - I'm last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

We've been out to Hestercombe and then across the Quantocks, lovely afternoon trip


----------



## Christine600

I went down to the MH to tidy up but fell asleep on the bed.  

So now I'm wide awake. :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Happy Monday morning to all you last-posters! Another bright, sunny cold day here but still no seallows.


----------



## Christine600

It's only sunny over the clouds here. :wink:


----------



## aldra

sunny here at last


----------



## Christine600

Glad to hear that, Sandra!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's sunny here - until I go out :?


----------



## Christine600

You should stay in and post here then. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've literally been too busy today to be last :?


----------



## Christine600

And you were last in bed too.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was, it's a hard life :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

Yes it is! No matter how much I post I can never be first. And not always last either! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra

my turn from sunny France


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Sandra, I see you had a mini meet over there


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra & Steve - guess who's last?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Me :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Guess again! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Isn't it me :?: :?: I could have sworn it was - and is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well - that is settled then!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good, I'm glad about that, it's nice to know for sure


----------



## Christine600

So what's next?


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm going to go out and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Christine600

Heavy rain make me think I'm in a submarine and not in a house.


----------



## SomersetSteve

The after effects of heavy rain caused a landslip at Sidmouth yesterday


----------



## Christine600

No landslides here, but I had to take out the dustbins. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We have a wheelie bin and an assortment of recycling boxes - got to remember which go out when :?


----------



## Wilmannie

Must admit all these different boxes and bins p.... me off a bit! How ever did we manage to recycle everything when we were kids!?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Simple, we didn't have so much so there wasn't so much to throw away


----------



## Christine600

And then you read about capacity problems at the dump site so everything go in the same place anyway. Inspiring. :lol: :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

This thread is in danger of getting down in the dumps :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Can we recycle last place :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

Can we recycle last place :?: :?: :?:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine600 said:


> Can we recycle last place :?: :?: :?:


We do seem to be doing so


----------



## Christine600

Some things are easier to recycle than others.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Agreed, my jokes don't usually recycle well :roll:


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure mine would - but I can never remember any. :roll: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither can I - hence I can't recycle them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I would have told you one as an example but I can't remeber any. 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning last posters


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone,
A lovely sunny Sunday, rise and shine!


----------



## Christine600

OK, ok Wilmannie - I'm up now! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yesterday was cancelled, I'm last now though


----------



## Christine600

You can sit down now, Steve - I'll relieve you.  

Well done though! 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was a long stint, I'm just about recovered now though   

How's life in your part of the world :?:


----------



## Christine600

Quite well, thank you Steve. A bowl of prawns and a bottle of white go very well with a cold summer evening.


----------



## aldra

soon be home another 2-3 days

great holiday but now I want to be home


----------



## Christine600

So we have to gear up to be last again. :lol:


----------



## aldra

you are always geared up to be last so whar is your problem? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Sandra, welcome home    

My computer is in near terminal decline at present but I'll try to be last when it plays ball


----------



## aldra

on the Ferry to Dover then head for home


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning Everyone. We've been in the Outer Hebrides, its very beautiful there and we had great weather. And no midges!  Hi Aldra, Glad you're safe home and had a good trip!


----------



## aldra

Yes, home, home, home and it is fantastic


----------



## aldra

So where are you all, obviously slacking :lol: :lol:

no fight here to be last---boring


----------



## Christine600

I will not fight with you, Sandra. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Go on Christine, just a little skirmish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now some hugs and xxx


----------



## aldra

:grouphuuug: and xxxxxxxx


----------



## Christine600




----------



## aldra

Should let you be last--but old habits die hard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How about old posts?


----------



## Wilmannie

Night Everyone, sleep tight!


----------



## Christine600

Night, Wilmannie!

I was just up a little errand then saw I had not turned off the computer. So here I am half an hour later... :roll:


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone! 
Now, what with Christine rambling at quarter to two and Aldra pacing the floor at quarter past five night is turned into day and this being first to be last is hard work!
Have a siesta afternoon girls!!


----------



## Christine600

I can see a siesta in my future, Wilmannie. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

will do if I get time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And the siesta is getting closer. :wink:


----------



## aldra

wish mine was


----------



## Christine600

Just had a couple of hours.  

Hope you have yours, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

looks unlikely, just fed and disposed of Steven and tribe, now 2 grandkids have arrived and scoffing bacon and egg butties and two more will be coming later 8O 8O

and prob more

dont think their parents feed them, just send them to grandmas cafe :lol: :lol: :lol:

inbetween I' m trying to clean the house and do the washing


----------



## Christine600

Just take a quick nap in the laundry bin.


----------



## aldra

Now why didn't I think of that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is why one needs a large laundry bin. In addition to not having to do the laundry too often it can be used as a spare bed.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone,

Now this is Monday again, traditional 'steamy' and 'empty laundry baskets' day! So that must be why you ladies stay up all night - Aldra making posts at 4 am teabreak and Christine at 6am coffee time! Have a good washday everyone!

This being first to be last and last to be last to be first to be best (or is it last to be best?) is getting tough !!


----------



## aldra

morning wilmannie and Christine


----------



## Christine600

And now the sun came out to play too.  

If it stays I may not be able to post so often. 8O


----------



## aldra

one down, three to go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Where are you going? I thought you just came home? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm not ,you are that means three +me trying for last :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## Christine600

Well I am going away today - my digger escape plan. 8O


----------



## aldra

have a lovely time Christine


----------



## Christine600

They parked their diggers and left - saying they will be back early tomorrow morning. So I'm leaving this evening. 

Another great reason for having my MH.


----------



## aldra

just go its bad enough trying to be last without you keep popping in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy is your mother going with you to sort you out?


----------



## Wilmannie

Have a great time Christine and do pop in a post from time to time!


----------



## Christine600

No she stayed home to keep an eye on the hardhat men.

I'm not sure if she is keeping an eye on their work or on their bodies.


----------



## Wilmannie

Night Christine (I hope!) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, a lovely sunny day here so gardening today!


----------



## Christine600

It's raining now so I'll be cleaning and tidying in the MH today. And making something special for dinner.


----------



## aldra

just cleaned the house, its raining here too


----------



## Christine600

I haven't started yet.


----------



## aldra

I thought you had already gone 8O 8O 

which motorway will you watch this time?


----------



## Christine600

:lol: My little MH escape started yesterday - it was the cleaning I hadn't started. :wink: 

But now I've been good and the floor is washed and everything else done except for the bathroom. Must save some fun for tomorrow.  

Didn't find any motorways so I am on a rest stop looking out over the sea. Not as great as a motorway but it has to do.


----------



## aldra

HMMMMMMMM :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone. 
Cold grey Saturday here, feels like winter, reminds me why I go to Spain...but it's got to get better soon...? 
Hope y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all

Wilmannie it was Friday yesterday

It prob/ is a cold grey Saturday today though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It is cold and grey and wet here. 

Wilmannie now that I do not work anymore I often confuse the days. If it weren't for the TV shows I probably would be days off. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

cold, wet and grey here too, Christine 8O


----------



## Christine600

But then there is coffee.


----------



## aldra

and now wine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Guess I've started to have 'senior' moments - could have sworn I posted that this morning!
And yes, it's been a cold grey Saturday all day today and it's now 9.07pm & Grandma is thinking it's time she went off to bed !! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You need more coffee. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I need my bed


----------



## Christine600

I hope you got your bed, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

I did and slept well

Today warm and sunny


----------



## Christine600

Coffee weather here :lol:


----------



## aldra

the sun must be nearing the yard arm now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Coffee time here   :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Steve

even if you only discuss coffee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not coffee time here - have to wait until after dinner. Trout.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sausage, bacon, egg, mushroom here - quick to get after busy day, well that's the excuse  

Baked beans as well :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

sounds good,were having Lamb


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was very nice, I'll get my 5 a day tomorrow :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Should have added a grilled tomato then that's 2 of your 5 a day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Steve are too busy getting your 5 a day to post here?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

He is still struggling with his computer Christine, prob/ all those coffee drips on the keyboard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes I know - I've drowned my laptop keyboard in coffee before. 8O :wink: :roll:


----------



## aldra

mine is usually drowned in wine,

the alcohol acts as a cleanser 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Been shifting stuff between computers so I can update my websites. our living room is full of the things!

Still, off to East Anglia next week


----------



## Christine600

But then you can type twice as fast - one hand on each computer? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

morning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra. My uncle and nephew just vent shopping. So then I started up my computer. Just in time to be last here.


----------



## aldra

until now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How about now? 

My uncle is out chopping down trees and making firewood for the winter. The kind if guest I like to have.


----------



## aldra

Are you sure you did not invite him with that in mind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol: :lol: He invited himself - it's his favourite hobby and he has nothing to chop up at home. Good for me.


----------



## aldra

I have wood to chop

does he want to stay with me


----------



## SomersetSteve

A brief opportunity to be last :!: :!: 

How is everyone this wet and miserable morning :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

Enjoying a day in the sun :lol: just in to check the news :?


----------



## aldra

no sun here either Steve, just rain


----------



## Christine600

I have been a good girl - washed the MH roof. And now I'm going out again to apply some polish.

But I could need a pat on the back! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:hello1: :hello1: :grouphuuug: :hello1: 

Cant find a pat on the back Christine


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> :hello1: :hello1: :grouphuuug: :hello1:
> 
> Cant find a pat on the back Christine


Thank you, Sandra - the hugs helped a lot! 



> Posted: Today - 5:57 pm Post subject:
> 
> I have been a good girl - washed the MH roof. And now I'm going out again to apply some polish.


Took me two hours exactly to polish the roof. Good to know.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Washed the roof :?: I don't worry about mine, after all how many double deck caravans are there for people to see it from on site :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Washed the roof :?: I don't worry about mine, after all how many double deck caravans are there for people to see it from on site :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good point, ours is washed 2x yearly


----------



## Christine600

Mine had it's first wash since new (16 months). Did not look too bad. But much more dirt on the right side. 8O


----------



## aldra

Steve is posting in sterio now
must have one hand on each computer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So men can multitask if they want to! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It seems so :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm mostly single tasking today. :?


----------



## aldra

I haven't started any thing yet, but have been to the market


----------



## Christine600

But that is a great start.


----------



## aldra

Taxi duties, Megan has a Sat job there, so its an early shop for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Tax?


----------



## aldra

morning all


----------



## aldra

Hellooooooo!!!!!!

where are you all, I'm getting lonely 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Here I am - have been busy with visitors. :roll:


----------



## aldra

ahh, there is still life on the planet earth :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not very still here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

how very still here?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What kind of still? They have many interesting uses.  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Whisky, not that I drink it-could sell it though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You can pay for a complete MH-trip that way.


----------



## aldra

Where are the lads?
Are they both travelling?


----------



## Christine600

Or they found a still?


----------



## aldra

Bet they would drink Whiskey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I would have a small taste.


And then another.


----------



## aldra

yet again

Coffee and now Whiskey

I need to find another thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll just bump into something here and say hello!


----------



## aldra

Hello Christine


----------



## Christine600

The weather is changing every hour. Just when I think that it's safe to go out in the sun it starts pouring again. :roll:


----------



## aldra

much the same here Christine


----------



## Christine600

Well - atleast I can enjoy my coffee. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

in the rain :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It does not get so strong that way.


----------



## aldra

what the rain???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes the rain :lol:

But today another cup and it's not raining (yet).


----------



## aldra

not raining here either---yet 8O


----------



## Christine600

It's just scaring us today - dark clouds with no rain. :roll:


----------



## aldra

We have had some really heavy downpours between the sunshine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

We have had some strawberries between the downpours.


----------



## aldra

Trust you to go one better :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have not got any strawberries


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Trust you to go one better :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have not got any strawberries


And now I'm even last!


----------



## aldra

Till now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No - from now!  


Hi, Sandra


----------



## aldra

go on then Christine Ill let you be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm back


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Steve

How did it go??


----------



## Christine600

Hi Steve - had your coffee yet. :lol: 

Hi Sandra!


----------



## aldra

had my coffee at about 5am


----------



## Christine600

That is before mine were even a thought in my head.


----------



## aldra

early to rise makes a man healthy,wealthy and wise :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That explains a lot!


----------



## aldra

and sleep deprived :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ah! Was up at 6 this morning for my early appointment and could sleep again now if I wasn't busy packing the MH.


----------



## aldra

were are you off to Christine?


----------



## Christine600

First to my uncle's in Kristiansand then follow our noses. Mostly my mum's since she planned this trip so far.


----------



## aldra

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## aldra

well, hello Sandra, how are you doing 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and Sandra!  

My uncle rested in the back most of the time. I told him there wasn't any seat belts in the bed but he insisted. And since he is 56 he is old enough to make hius own decision. Besides he was already beaten up.. 8O


----------



## aldra

I don,t blame him Christine

He was prob/ completely exhausted from the accident

drive slowly and carefully


----------



## aldra

Hello 8O 8O 8O

Is there anybody there?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, I'm here!
Back from Australia, I've clapped the kangaroos, cuddled the koalas & enjoyed wonderful weather, beautiful scenery & warm hospitality. 
And what do I find back home? Lots of the weather that keep this country green!!


----------



## aldra

Welcome home :lol:

Did you have a great time?


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad for all the green weather so the cows get theirs and I get my cheese.


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine, how is the holiday going?


----------



## jay82

*Question?*

I am new to this forum, just wandering what is this thread for? I mean 'The Last member To Post', enlighten me please anybody?


----------



## aldra

It isn't for anything

Just a group of us who have become friends and keep in touch through short posts

The aim is to be last, impossible it turns out

And you are welcome to join in :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes thanks Aldra, Lots to see & do, too much for just a few weeks but it's great to have been there, visited family & enjoyed the beautiful scenery, wonderful wildlife, birds &vegitation. Long flights tho, would rather have taken the MH! 

PS
Welcome Jay82


----------



## aldra




----------



## Christine600

Hi Jay - feel free to post the last post anytime you like. 



aldra said:


> Hi Christine, how is the holiday going?


Soon home again - my nephews are great company and don't get mad when auntie forget to empty the thetford so that it fills up during the night.


----------



## aldra

Tut Tut Christine

Housekeeping :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Where is Steve???????

Its ages since he posted


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone


----------



## aldra

morning Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Morning!

My turn to be last for a while?


----------



## aldra

That's long enough

my turn now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK Sandra - I'll step down.


----------



## aldra

My turn again then


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra!

Perhaps I can get my holiday guests to post here whenever they borrow the computer. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

that's cheating Christine :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes it would be - so I won't  

But it would have been really effective - they are a real online bunch.


----------



## aldra

Right Christine

move over you are getting too used to being last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But not least! :lol:


----------



## aldra

You were up late Willmannie


----------



## Wilmannie

Well Aldra, you know the bit about 'early to bed, early to rise'? 
I think I left it all in Oz! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well I could not keep away from the MH so now I'm on the road again. 

And last!

Are you still on the Oz timezone, Wilmannie? I think my circadian rhythm is from New York. :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Adjusting to Scottish time slowly Christine - airoplanes are too fast for me - a Motorhome is my preferred mode of travel.


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning to both of you time travellers


----------



## Christine600

Yes it would be nice with a dual carriageway all the way to oz.  

But then I'd never be home. 8O


----------



## aldra

A yellow brick road maybe????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

As long as it is wide enough for a motorhome. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Do they make a MH Tardis do you think? Or a Concorde model? Then I could be home in Scotland from Oz before I had even left there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps you could get the Tardis function as an add-on? 

I'm sure that would boost the sale!


----------



## aldra

Should be available soon :lol: :lol: :lol:

or a motor home that goes under water if this weather continues


----------



## Christine600

Well I saw a motorhome that could be used as a boat, so a submarine motorhome would be the next logical step.


----------



## aldra

Maybe one that could fly??????


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, if pigs can ............ :lol:


----------



## aldra

motorhomes should be able to :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You try first, Sandra!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

morning all


----------



## Christine600

Afternoon all!


----------



## aldra

well, good evening


----------



## Christine600

Nighty, night Sandra 


I am wild parking outside a shopping centre. Perhaps my wallet will go wild tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Keep a Tight grip on it Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's OK for now - we both need our coffee and a good lunch before going out.


----------



## aldra

an afternoon spree then???? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My wallet survived! Did not buy any clothes at all 8O 

But I did get a 25m extension to the EHU cable. And the new style 4 pin plug they have started to use on some aires.


----------



## aldra

you are hopeless

knew you would spend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now I found a web site with things that I want... :roll:


----------



## aldra

you dont really want anything

you just think you do   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

We'll see - ordered a slow cooker.


----------



## aldra

a good buy

we use ours all the time

you are forgiven :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I just realised I have 220V in the bathroom so I can put the cooker in the shower while travelling. :lol:


----------



## aldra

have you an inverter Christine

because our generator is on the 240v, we have a separate set of plugs in the kitchen area to use with the inverter when travelling


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Aldra, 
Where are all our regulars? 
You've been last since yeaterday lunchtime, this is dire!! One of these days you could be last forever! and ever!  C'mon all you lot, pitch in! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> have you an inverter Christine
> 
> because our generator is on the 240v, we have a separate set of plugs in the kitchen area to use with the inverter when travelling


Yes I do - and I get 230V both in the kitchen and bathroom. And in the bedroom but no place for a slow cooker there.


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> C'mon all you lot, pitch in! :wink:


Here I am! And last too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ralph-dot

Christine600 said:


> Wilmannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon all you lot, pitch in! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am! And last too! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No your not


----------



## aldra

well tried ralph- dot :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

ralph-dot said:


> No your not


Says who? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

little ole me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh - that is how it is then.


----------



## aldra

goodmorning Christine, hope that sun is still shining


----------



## Christine600

On and off, Sandra. But tomorrow is supposed to be great so we are going to an amusement park. My nephew and niece are very exited and have not managed to fall asleep yet. :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you have a good day Aldra.


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> My nephew and niece are very exited and have not managed to fall asleep yet. :lol:


And I must have been too. :roll: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Those high speed rides will soon clear your head :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

'Night Everyone


----------



## aldra

morning Wilannie


----------



## Christine600

Back from the fun fair! Of course the kids managet to get me to come with on the largest roller coaster. :roll: :lol: 

The most fun this year were bumper boats. It's like bumper cars only you get a big splash when you bump into eachother. 8O


----------



## aldra

sounds like a good day was had by all--excellent


----------



## Christine600

Yes it was great fun and now I am completely knackered. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Chilled wine Christine,a glass or three   of chilled wine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The planning bit was poorly executed so I had no wine to chill.  

But now I'm last again so it does not matter! 8O


----------



## aldra

Oh it does

I am disappointed with you

I thought you planned everything :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No I plan important things but as things never go according to plan anyway...  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Same here


----------



## Christine600

Can't stop planning anyway. 



aldra said:


> Same here


 :love3:


----------



## aldra

Hope that hol is going well Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, 
Another wet morning here, hope you are faring better


----------



## aldra

no its just as wet here Wilmanne but tomorrow is another (wet day)


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone. 
A grey day here with some light rain. :roll: Can't remember the countryside this green in August. maybe it won't snow this winter at all! The forecast for tomorrow is great tho, summer at last? dust off the MH?  
Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Christine600

Thunder and lightening here in Germany. And rain. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Christine hope for sunshine after the storm


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm off to Ullapool for a few days in search of summer! Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## aldra

Have a good trip Wilmannie, Its beautiful up there


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Aldra. 
Great weather in Ullapool and the area was very busy. Good to see so many continentals touring so far north. No midges in Ullapool but millions 12 miles south on the Gairloch road - and they had teeth like buzz saws! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

About time you get a rest, Wilmannie. Beeing last here all this time! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Quite right Christine

she does need a rest

and you can have one too

ps I wanted to know how many ferries at what cost were involved between Germany and Denmark and maybe further

Might just drop in on you one day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Between Germany and Denmark no ferries needed. But there is an expensive bridge needed to cross Storebælt. And then another over to Sweden over Øresund. 

Or you can take ferries. From Germany to Denmark and from Denmark to Sweden or Norway.

Bridges cost depends on MH weight. Mine is too heavy (over 3.5t) so it costs approx €90. :? Ferries I have no idea. But book online and early.

In Norway there are lots of tolls on the roads. They recommend you get a autopass box (go box) but don't tell you that as a foreigner if you do not have autopass you may not get billed at all! :wink: And if you do get a bill (by mail after you are home) and do not pay they do not bother collecting.


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Might just drop in on you one day :lol: :lol:


Sounds great! But then I'm probably out and about in my MH.


----------



## aldra

Well I expect we would be too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So we can play tag! With our vans. :lol:


----------



## aldra

how do you get a half price ticket for the bridge, is it to do with residency?


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> how do you get a half price ticket for the bridge, is it to do with residency?


No - you can get your own BroBizz if you like. I am Norwegian and got one in Sweden and use it in Denmark. :wink:

Look here: http://uk.oresundsbron.com/page/958

For me it paid itself on my first trip. Two bridges crossed in each direction.


----------



## aldra

Might look in that direction next year either May/June or Sept/Oct

which is best weatherwise???


----------



## Christine600

May/June is my best bet. Also you can be in Norway on May 17th to see the childrens parade.


----------



## aldra

might just cost it up looks lovely in that area of the world


----------



## Christine600

And our summers are pretty much like yours - so you should feel right at home.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Afternoon Everyone
Thought I'd had too good a run of being last on this one, you've found me!


----------



## aldra

_And our summers are pretty much like yours - so you should feel right at home. _

think I might be reconsidering Christine :lol: :lol:

Found you again Wilmannie

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Wilmannie! 


Well - I'm considering visiting Scotland Sandra :lol:


----------



## aldra

Its absolutely beautiful Christine

If you get the weather--sublime

Take an antihistamine tablet each day
Scottish midges have HUGE teeth


----------



## Wilmannie

Today it's far too cold for midges!
When do you leave for Italy Aldra?


----------



## Christine600

Some people are working on restoring the ferry route between Bergen and Newcastle. If they succeed I'll book a trip!


----------



## aldra

We leave on Monday, Wilmannie, the ferry is on Wednesday but we take two days to get down

feel that's better for the dog so he doesn't get too stressed

Bet that will cost a packet Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Really pleased to think that Shaddow is up to the trip - superdog indeed!


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Bet that will cost a packet Christine


I'm sure it will. But driving across Europe to Calais or similar also cost a bit.

I belive it's a British company who is trying to start the route again. Hope they succeed! The tourist industries in the Tyne are supportive. As are the Norwegian tourist industries.

And I am too - I have taken the old ferry several times in my old saloon.


----------



## aldra

Who knows, maybe the price will be comparable

How long would it take?


----------



## Christine600

The old ferry used something like 24 hours.


----------



## aldra

That's not bad Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks,  
Hope you're packed up &ready to go Aldra! Bon voyage! Wish we were going early too, it's been so cold here this week. But I do get homesick if we're gone too long so just have to balance things. Hope you have a great trip, keep in touch!


----------



## aldra

we will try

but our track record is very poor :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Then don't treat your holiday like a race track! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Packing the van now


----------



## Wilmannie

I know the feeling! All good wishes!


----------



## aldra

Still packing the van 8O 8O

Its like a Tardis 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

So which time do you travel to? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

May be travelling later than we thought, have just discovered a crack in the top corner of the windscreen 8O 8O No sign of any marks indicating a stone has hit it and anyway it was parked up on the drive behind high gates


----------



## Christine600

I don't know if it's possible to wait with fixing it until you are back home again? I know my friend drove around with a crack of 10 inches or so for years when she was a student. :roll:


----------



## aldra

we are thinking that Christine but already all the uncertainty inclines us to delay a few days

we are not as resilient as we were :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And if you use one day or two here to fix it or one or two days "there" it's the same delay you get. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Very true, and the truth is we are not constrained by time

can come and go as we please


----------



## Christine600

And that pleases me!


----------



## aldra

Booked in tomorrow for windscreen replacement

leaving home wed

ferry midnight thursday


----------



## Christine600

I'm slowly making my way back home after the last big city appointment earlier today.

Have a great trip, Sandra!  

I'll try to keep the last place up to date while you are away. :roll:


----------



## aldra

we have bought Mifi and an IPad

if we can find a sim card in italy we will be on line


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great!


----------



## aldra

Just need to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Exactly! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

on the ferry, able to get an earlier one 10pm rather than midnight

Think its standard practise when ferry not full, this one is empty


----------



## Christine600

Good News, Sandra. And you got online too!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone, A beautiful sunny day here, best enjoy as forecasters say winter is looming fast! Hope you're well down thru France now Sandra, and the weather is being kind.


----------



## Christine600

Good for you, Wilmannie! A grey rainy day here but I'm sneezing and coughing so I do not care. :lol:


----------



## aldra

In Venice now and last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

In Venice at last - since you're not last here!

Could I interest you in 6 degrees and rain?


----------



## aldra

We have had some storm rain today
But tomorrow set for fine  
For our visit to Venice


----------



## Christine600

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## aldra

We will,cost plenty though

We will make it up on the next leg of the journey, bread and water three times a day :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Venice is the last place to save money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi there Steve
I have missed you

Happy you areback


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi there Sandra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra and Steve 


Visited Venice a couple of years ago. An expensive tourist trap but absolutely worth it. Loved the tour on the gondola. Only had one day there so I need to go back some time.

Had a coffee and ice cream at one place and they charged €10 extra for the live music. We laughed so much of this we have the bill as a souvenir. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Would they have still charged you if you had an ipod and were listening to your own music :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

We have just spent four hours in Venice, loved it but was enough
Another four tomorrow

The no 1 vapporetta down the whole of the grand canal was fantastic as we had aseat at the back outside and could see the panorama


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Would they have still charged you if you had an ipod and were listening to your own music :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Possibly - don't suggest it or they will next year! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Another 5hrs in Venice 

Was great but enough,the crowds are not my thing but I have really enjoyed it


----------



## Christine600

I was told the crowds were much smaller in September. So were smart to visit when we did.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone, 
Glad to see you back Steve...... & Aldra. Oh, wish I were there!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's nice to be back    

I hate crowds, much rather go places out of season - as long as everything isn't shut :!:


----------



## aldra

Moving on today,prob, down the coast somewhere


----------



## Christine600

That sounds great, Sandra! The only thing I have to brag about is beeing the last to post here.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine, I hate to be the one to tell you but I'm the last to post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Where were you did you say?


----------



## aldra

Think it's little ol mer :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nah, tis little old me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Neither of little old you

says little old me!


----------



## aldra

Well it's me again

This time from Assisi ,have driven close to it now 3klm away at a little empty campsite acsi with a shuttlebus several times a day and it's still running very excited Assisi looks magnificent


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great, Sandra! Enjoy yourselves.

Of course I'm only writing that to be last. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Same as me :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry I did not notice your post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Which post :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What?


----------



## aldra

Who!!,Where Why? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

was it the last one :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think it must have been Steve 

But then again maybe noti


----------



## SomersetSteve

Probably was but can't be sure... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Better check!


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, I'm sure now, it was the last post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Finally!


----------



## aldra

The end!


----------



## Christine600

Finally I got to set a final point to this thread.


----------



## SomersetSteve

You have indeed made the last post...







Except for this one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Are we allowing exceptions now?  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Only as a last resort :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

As long as I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Not sure that would be an exception, Sandra! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Think it should be 

I'm oldest :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Not sure that you are Aldra! I might just give you a run for your money (if I could still run that is)


----------



## aldra

Ok spoilsport

68 and 9 months

Only a baby really :lol:


----------



## Christine600

9 and 444 months. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just a baby then Christine 

About the same as my youngest


----------



## Christine600

I'll







to that.


----------



## aldra

If the nine was years

You are still younger than my eldest


----------



## Christine600

Yes 9 years and a few months old. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning from sunny Italy


----------



## Wilmannie

Sounds like you're having a great time Aldra - keep it up!


----------



## Christine600

We will guard the last place here for you, Sandra. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Don't need to until the 1st of October when we need to find another shop that will sell us the wifi


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure someone will sell you something. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Need to keep trying for that last place
Really enjoying it willannie


----------



## Wilmannie

Was that the tour and the last place Aldra??  Glad you're enjoying!


----------



## Christine600

Wherever Sandra is I'm sure it did not snow last night. I'm in the norwegian mountains and it did.


----------



## Wilmannie

Is it very cold Christine and will you stay there for the winter or head south towards the sun?


----------



## Christine600

I do not know, Wilmannie. No plans! Only go on a whim.


----------



## aldra

Needed your snow today Christine 

Temp in the 30s, next to a lake with no access, not even the dog can get in


----------



## Christine600

You can have all you want.


----------



## aldra

Tremendous thunder storm last night

Still hot and humid today though


----------



## Christine600

Left the inverter on with the laptop charger plugged in last night. Not enough charge to run the coffee maker this morning.


----------



## aldra

Just have to have instant coffee Christine 

Is that why you are driving 3/4hours today?


----------



## Christine600

No I got my coffee the old fashioned way - boiled in a pot.

I'm driving across the country to see to my flat. I might sell it...


----------



## aldra

I am happy with instant as long as its Nescafé Gold


----------



## Christine600

I drink instant if there is nothing else. But it is plan G or something around there. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Plan A to be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is not a bad plan! But my plan B put me here.


----------



## aldra

But not for long

Still have Internet so not just a Callander month so we will see 

MiFi has turned out to be great for travelling


----------



## Christine600

Since you already bought it you are now online for free!


----------



## Wilmannie

Good reasoning Christine!


----------



## aldra

No I bought a month,100hrs

But thought she said would only last for the month of sept, 2 weeks later
As it was on offer for 15E
But still working


----------



## Christine600

The one I bought in Germany let me choose between a day or a month on the login page. If I choose month I get 30 days from that date. And that is cheapest if I use it for more than a week.


----------



## Wilmannie

Aldra, that sounds like a great buy, just what I need. Where did you get it?


----------



## Christine600

The last place she looked?


----------



## aldra

It seems that this one is the same I month

Willannie, bought online 3Mifi, cost £49 remember to buy unlocked
Hours can be bought on line in England fairly cheaply

We bought these hrs in Italy if it lasts will buy more in France 

Think there is a Europe one but not pay as you go


----------



## SomersetSteve

Half my reason for going off in the MH is to get away from computers - though we took a laptop and used site wifi last trip 

Meanwhile puppy has had his *last* trip down the garden and is sound asleep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Can we have a picture steve


----------



## Christine600

Yes the last picture you have, obviously!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hopefully you can see these even if you aren't on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152086775491686.434207.753961685&type=1


----------



## aldra

No nothing came up Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Try this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aldra

Yes,i got it
Beautiful


----------



## Wilmannie

Pleased for you Steve!


----------



## aldra

Lovely looking dogs Steve


----------



## Christine600

The flicker stream worked - what a happy puppy!


----------



## aldra

Which one it's the new dog Steve ?


----------



## Christine600

Which one is the last dog - I think she ment to ask.


----------



## aldra

No I am last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Only temporarily!


----------



## Christine600

She's not last now either.


----------



## aldra

But!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning!


----------



## aldra

My MiFi has started working again so I am not out of credit after all

Must have been the location


----------



## Christine600

Does it work better when you are last here?


----------



## aldra

Definitely 
It's been great 15E plus 5E connection for 100hrs valid for a month


----------



## Christine600

So no hope for me to stay last now? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Always a chance Christine


----------



## Christine600

Very slim I can tell.  

Still I can huddle up with my coffee mug.


----------



## aldra

To hot for huddling here Christine 

Weather has held out well


----------



## Christine600

OK now you have been last long enough - my turn! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You lasted all night Christine


----------



## Christine600

No wonder I'm so tired.


----------



## aldra

I will take over :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> I will take over :lol:


And you did with this thread!


----------



## aldra

Still here,

BOught this sim in France 18E for one week but I didn't shop around only need a week anyway as homeward bound


----------



## Christine600

Tres bien! But I'm last. Tres bien aussi.


----------



## aldra

No coverage yesterday, but back now, at Calais awaiting the 12.30 crossing


----------



## Christine600

Not too far to go then! Are you home by tomorrow night?


----------



## aldra

yes, home this morning, just drove the 350 miles from dover


----------



## Christine600

350 miles - nothing compared to the rest of the trip I guess.


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad you're safely home Aldra & trust it was a successful trip. We leave Mon or Tuesday for 650 mile drive to Dover so hoping the rain & snow keeps away for the next week, the last few days have been quite "seasonal" here!


----------



## aldra

safe journey W, where are you off to?


----------



## Christine600

Have a great trip, Wilmannie!

Are you going away for long?


----------



## aldra

well its nearly Christmas :lol: :lol:

big extended family Christmas party on the 1st Dec at the Sailing club


----------



## Christine600

How extended? Can I come?


----------



## aldra

you would be really welcome


----------



## Christine600

So we have a plan.


----------



## aldra

If you are in Northern England we do


----------



## cabby

Too blooming cold up there.

cabby


----------



## aldra

needs to be cold for log fires and Christmas spirit

You can come too Cabby


----------



## cabby

Well thank you for the invite, but am saving myself for the Autocruisers rally at Woodhall Spa on Dec 6th for 3 nights. they have a Christmas Fayre in the village that weekend. It is a wonderful evening there.

cabby


----------



## Wilmannie

Now all your talk of log fires and Christmas Fayres has made me homesick before I'm properly away! I do so miss Christmas at home! But it's just too long a winter here and too cold for us ...... so we'll be back in March before the garden gets out of hand. 
I'll try to keep in touch here when I can get wifi (not so clever with technical matters but can just about find a McDonalds from time to time) 

ps I'm all for a little Christmas spirit! (a good Glenmorangie will do)


----------



## aldra

have a great time Wilmannie

where are you spending the winter?


----------



## Christine600

I don't know Sandra, but I doubt she will spend it beeing last here.  

Are you across the channel, Wilmannie?


----------



## aldra

Id say she is in Spain

just guessing


----------



## Christine600

Well she is not last here so she's got to be somewhere else. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

very true Christine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Think I'd rather be in Spain...but that is impossible for now. So I'm glad I have the opportunity to be last here.


----------



## aldra

you do   :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes, I do!


----------



## aldra

opportunity is so good :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And another one presented itself!


----------



## aldra

it did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And another opportunity this morning. :wink:


----------



## aldra

a brief window of opportunity :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A quick post as I have to run away from some noisy chain saws.


----------



## aldra

not the chain saw murders!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

They were only murdering trees as far as I could tell. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

plenty of tree cutting now ready for christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

Cosy log fires Aldra?  I'm in Bourges in central France, weather lovely, trees glorious, Cathedral wonderful!


----------



## aldra

enjoy the beautiful Autumn colours and weather--we did


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, the colours are wonderful and the weather continues great! We're in the north of Spain now, it's greener here but there are still glorious trees.


----------



## aldra

Brilliant wilmannie

you just go on enjoying


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great, Wilmannie! 

Enjoy the sun a little for me too


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Yes, the colours are wonderful and the weather continues great! We're in the north of Spain now, it's greener here but there are still glorious trees.


Are you still in Spain, Wilmannie? I'm tired of beeing last. :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm not in Spain Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I wish I were in Spain, Aldra


----------



## ralph-dot

my photo of the day http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-135532-20.html


----------



## Christine600

Very pretty! And what a stately service building.


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm not in Spain no more! Sad! Back in the north of Scotland waiting for Spring to arrive.


----------



## Christine600

:lol: I kind of expected that, Wilmannie! But then you have more time to check this thread! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Spring has come

Crocus daffodils are blooming

New year has begun


----------



## Christine600

Even this thread is back. :roll:


----------



## aldra

true  8O


----------



## Christine600

Just posting this to let you know you have the last post Aldra.


----------



## aldra

Well at least I have the first :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The first of the last. Not sure that sounds too great.


----------



## aldra

Willamwnia is back but deserted us  8O 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Just planning the perfect moment to place that last post I belive!


----------



## aldra

no such time always just one more post :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This moment will have to do.


----------



## Wilmannie

Not deserted you, just unpacking & sorting things (you know!)  also, seem to have no immunity to UK bugs & colds when we come back! Roll on Spring! The garden is full of snowdrops, aconites & dafffys and today we have a light covering of snow, very pretty! Nice to be back really


----------



## aldra

No Wilmannie, you are not forgiven :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I can't forgive you for that, Aldra! :twisted:


----------



## Wilmannie

What happened to the other cheek bit ladies? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's frozen, Wilmannie. 8O


----------



## aldra

Go on forgiveness all round

Apart from Christine who restarted this thread again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ok I forgive every one but myself. ](*,)


----------



## aldra

Sounds about right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yesterdays snow is almost gone. So this is the last post with snow outside I hope.


----------



## aldra

Could well be more to come here

funny old weather for March


----------



## Christine600

Yes it has been. And it's not unheard of for the winter to give the last snow fall early in May. 8O Usually when April has been nice and warm.


----------

